# NWSL opening weekend



## MicPaPa (Jul 1, 2020)

Brilliant way to help low revenues, thus low salaries. After this garbage, they're lucky to have a salary...for now.

The silver lining with Covid-19...realizing folks can live without sports and spending another cent on it.

God bless the player (raised in a military family) who refused to kneel...a true Patriot!









						After backlash for not kneeling with NWSL teammates, Rachel Hill explains why she didn't join racial inequality protest
					

Casey Short, Julie Ertz and their Chicago Red Stars teammates knelt during the national anthem. One player did not, however.




					www.google.com


----------



## met61 (Jul 2, 2020)

Imagine where we're at - having to explain and defend oneself for standing during our country's National Anthem!

Democrats, your party owns this radical America hating BS and your individual silence is speaks volumes!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 2, 2020)

met61 said:


> Imagine where we're at - having to explain and defend oneself for standing during our country's National Anthem!
> 
> Democrats, your party owns this radical America hating BS and your individual silence is speaks volumes!


Thought her response was clear, compassionate and admirable.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Brilliant way to help low revenues, thus low salaries. After this garbage, they're lucky to have a salary...for now.
> 
> The silver lining with Covid-19...realizing folks can live without sports and spending another cent on it.
> 
> ...


So she doesn't follow the sheep and virtue signal, and everyone gets mad at her. 

I may have to buy my DD her jersey.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So she doesn't follow the sheep and virtue signal, and everyone gets mad at her.
> 
> I may have to buy my DD her jersey.


Unfortunately, You'd be taking a big risk with her wearing that jersey in public...good chance she'd face hate, if not worse.

Ask yourself this...which residence would be vandalized, or worse?

a) Residence with "Black Lives Matter" yard sign.
b) Residence with "all lives matter" yard sign.

The left and their democrat party enablers are sick and toxic our Great Country.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 5, 2020)

So much talk about players skipping amazing free college opportunities to go straight to pro and how awesome that is.  However, no one is even discussing the games and who knows how many are actually watching the games.  The most important focus is on which players are standing during the national anthem and not kneeling.    Interesting focus.  Glad my players are not preoccupied or in a rush to go pro.


----------



## whatithink (Jul 5, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Unfortunately, You'd be taking a big risk with her wearing that jersey in public...good chance she'd face hate, if not worse.
> 
> Ask yourself this...which residence would be vandalized, or worse?
> 
> ...


I know a lady with a big BLM on the back of her car. She received a letter, posted to her, from some neighbors which was insulting, calling here all kinds of names, talking about how they had discussed it with other neighbors and they agreed with them, not the lady I know ... and finished up observing how her car looks like it could use a "tune up", their quotes etc.

This is a pretty affluent neighborhood, and predominently white I'd say.

This one example that I know of, not anecdotal, is the exact opposite of your "holier than thou, wouldn't be my side" point.

There is toxicity is on both sides. There are scumbags and assholes on both sides.


----------



## met61 (Jul 5, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I know a lady with a big BLM on the back of her car. She received a letter, posted to her, from some neighbors which was insulting, calling here all kinds of names, talking about how they had discussed it with other neighbors and they agreed with them, not the lady I know ... and finished up observing how her car looks like it could use a "tune up", their quotes etc.
> 
> This is a pretty affluent neighborhood, and predominently white I'd say.
> 
> ...


Weird post - pot meet kettle, but okay.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So much talk about players skipping amazing free college opportunities to go straight to pro and how awesome that is.  However, no one is even discussing the games and who knows how many are actually watching the games.  The most important focus is on which players are standing during the national anthem and not kneeling.    Interesting focus.  Glad my players are not preoccupied or in a rush to go pro.


I was hoping my goat would be the youngest & greatest.  I was told when she was 12 she had the makings of the next greatest.  I was dreaming of her skipping college and signing out of HS like Kobe to go pro girls soccer player.  College is what she wants 100%.  My dd was never in a rush btw to go pro, it was her old man dreaming it for her and a few coaches egging me on with the 1% chance


----------



## EOTL (Jul 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So she doesn't follow the sheep and virtue signal, and everyone gets mad at her.
> 
> I may have to buy my DD her jersey.


Who, exactly, is “everybody”? The article does not identify a single person who criticized her. Did an handful of  twitter trolls say something, which you then extrapolated to “everybody” to fit your false narrative?


----------



## EOTL (Jul 5, 2020)

met61 said:


> Imagine where we're at - having to explain and defend oneself for standing during our country's National Anthem!
> 
> Democrats, your party owns this radical America hating BS and your individual silence is speaks volumes!


Yeah, our silence means we don’t get our panties in a bunch over how someone handles the national anthem; that’s just ya’ll. Instead, we respect the decision people make. Plus, we’re going to be here a while if you want me to give everyone. who stands during the anthem a pat on the head to prop up their self-esteem, because a pretty significant number of people still do that. I mean it’s a lot less than those who did so previously, but still a pretty large number.

If it makes you feel better, I promise not to criticize anyone who stands for the anthem if you promise  not to criticize anyone who doesn’t.  We’ll call it even.


----------



## whatithink (Jul 5, 2020)

met61 said:


> Weird post - pot meet kettle, but okay.


Really, its not weird in the context it was given, as a reply to a broad brush statement that one side is "sick and toxic".

Either you didn't read that, or you don't get that or you just strapped those blinkers on tight and stuck your fingers in your ears.

Nice labelling of the lady in question. Good to know that you know her also ... oops, you know shit. She's nothing like those that wrote the letter, cowards that they are.

As I said, scumbags & assholes on both sides.


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Who, exactly, is “everybody”? The article does not identify a single person who criticized her. Did an handful of  twitter trolls say something, which you then extrapolated to “everybody” to fit your false narrative?


...and Pajama-Boy from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> ...and Pajama-Boy from the peanut gallery.


Pajama Boy just needs to understand how he got his freedom to enjoy his life!!


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Really, its not weird in the context it was given, as a reply to a broad brush statement that one side is "sick and toxic".
> 
> Either you didn't read that, or you don't get that or you just strapped those blinkers on tight and stuck your fingers in your ears.
> 
> ...


>-- point --->
 your head

I don't have the time or enough give-a-fucks to hold your hand and walk you through an explanation.

BTW, what are "blinkers?" actually forget it, drivel is drivel.


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Pajama Boy just needs to understand how he got his freedom to enjoy his life!!
> View attachment 8057


...that works.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Brilliant way to help low revenues, thus low salaries. After this garbage, they're lucky to have a salary...for now.
> 
> The silver lining with Covid-19...realizing folks can live without sports and spending another cent on it.
> 
> ...


She didn't want to offend her family, which is totally understandable (not that they should be offended, because they shouldn't).
Her statement of support for her teammates and the BLM movement  was very clear and yes, patriotic.


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> She didn't want to offend her family, which is totally understandable (not that they should be offended, because they shouldn't).
> Her statement of support for her teammates and the BLM movement  was very clear and yes, patriotic.


LOL! I see shit stain, you now speak for Military Families. Trust me, you're looked upon by them in the same way as dog crap on the bottom of combat boots. Actually, Patriotism is sacrificing life and limb for you leeches and scabs armed with keyboards.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> LOL! I see shit stain, you now speak for Military Families. Trust me, you're looked upon by them in the same way as dog crap on the bottom of combat boots. Actually, Patriotism is sacrificing life and limb for you leeches and scabs armed with keyboards.


Poor little fella, you seem unable to read what she said.
And as you sit there armed with a keyboard, whining like a little bitch, you’re not making any sacrifices. My father fought in Europe in WW2.
You don’t know shit and you should go back and read what she said, dummy. I’m not speaking for anybody. Neither are you, whiny little bitch.
Now, say them both loud and proud.
Black Lives Matter! President Biden!
Do it and then climb back under your rock.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Who, exactly, is “everybody”? The article does not identify a single person who criticized her. Did an handful of  twitter trolls say something, which you then extrapolated to “everybody” to fit your false narrative?


Maybe some of the same twitter losers you fucking morons ball wash when they trash our President.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> She didn't want to offend her family, which is totally understandable (not that they should be offended, because they shouldn't).
> Her statement of support for her teammates and the BLM movement  was very clear and yes, patriotic.


BLM is a trash organization that promotes a lack of accountability and values.  I'll bet you've never even been to the fucking site.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor little fella, you seem unable to read what she said.
> And as you sit there armed with a keyboard, whining like a little bitch, you’re not making any sacrifices. My father fought in Europe in WW2.
> You don’t know shit and you should go back and read what she said, dummy. I’m not speaking for anybody. Neither are you, whiny little bitch.
> Now, say them both loud and proud.
> ...


He's not "making any sacrifices" but YOU are because your father fought in a war?  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah... black lives matter... but only if you can blame a white cop... and certainly NOT to other blacks.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe some of the same twitter losers you fucking morons ball wash when they trash our President.


Trump is an idiot


----------



## whatithink (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> >-- point --->
> your head
> 
> I don't have the time or enough give-a-fucks to hold your hand and walk you through an explanation.
> ...


Got it, you can't explain yourself, fair enough.


VERB
*blinkers* (third person present)


put blinders on (a horse).
NORTH AMERICAN
a pair of small screens attached to a horse's bridle to prevent it seeing sideways and behind; blinkers.

something that prevents someone from gaining a full understanding of a situation.
"they will wear their cultural blinders to the grave"


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 6, 2020)

NWSL is going to be in trouble and they know it.  All the other sports are hesitant to restart and they had no objections as they realize they are literally fighting for their lives.   What happens when the USWNT players go to the same pay structure as the men and the subsidies for NWSL salaries and admin costs paid for by US Soccer go away?  The big 4 sports are taking losses so what happens to the next tiers down?  









						Will the Coronavirus Pandemic Crash the NWSL?
					

With interest at a peak following the World Cup, the NWSL seemed poised to finally make a leap—until COVID-19 stopped the 2020 season before it could begin.




					www.si.com


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 6, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yeah, our silence means we don’t get our panties in a bunch over how someone handles the national anthem; that’s just ya’ll. Instead, we respect the decision people make. Plus, we’re going to be here a while if you want me to give everyone. who stands during the anthem a pat on the head to prop up their self-esteem, because a pretty significant number of people still do that. I mean it’s a lot less than those who did so previously, but still a pretty large number.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I promise not to criticize anyone who stands for the anthem if you promise  not to criticize anyone who doesn’t.  We’ll call it even.


That's nice that you are making a generous promise to honor other's choices but that is not the general attitude.  I asked a player recently that is headed off to a D1 program what would happen if team mates kneel at games but she prefers to show respect to her military and very patriotic family background - her response - said she would have to kneel so she doesn't get rejected and criticized by team mates.  she didn't think she had a choice. That's a nice statement about the lack of respect and freedom for all.  Think and do like I think you should or else you will be judged and criticized.    Just like people have said that the flag and national anthem aren't a symbol and not about respect for our military and the fight for freedom, standing doesn't mean you are a racist or a biggot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is an idiot


Good comeback.  Now I see why you ran, multiple times, from my last question to you.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> Imagine where we're at - having to explain and defend oneself for standing during our country's National Anthem!
> 
> Democrats, your party owns this radical America hating BS and your individual silence is speaks volumes!


Your true colors are showing.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> That's nice that you are making a generous promise to honor other's choices but that is not the general attitude.  I asked a player recently that is headed off to a D1 program what would happen if team mates kneel at games but she prefers to show respect to her military and very patriotic family background - her response - said she would have to kneel so she doesn't get rejected and criticized by team mates.  she didn't think she had a choice. That's a nice statement about the lack of respect and freedom for all.  Think and do like I think you should or else you will be judged and criticized.    Just like people have said that the flag and national anthem aren't a symbol and not about respect for our military and the fight for freedom, standing doesn't mean you are a racist or a biggot.


I would say the player you talked to is weak minded and easily manipulated.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> That's nice that you are making a generous promise to honor other's choices but that is not the general attitude.  I asked a player recently that is headed off to a D1 program what would happen if team mates kneel at games but she prefers to show respect to her military and very patriotic family background - her response - said she would have to kneel so she doesn't get rejected and criticized by team mates.  she didn't think she had a choice. That's a nice statement about the lack of respect and freedom for all.  Think and do like I think you should or else you will be judged and criticized.    Just like people have said that the flag and national anthem aren't a symbol and not about respect for our military and the fight for freedom, standing doesn't mean you are a racist or a biggot.


How about Colin K getting blackballed by the owners for kneeling? Isn’t that much worse than peer pressure?


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor little fella, you seem unable to read what she said.
> And as you sit there armed with a keyboard, whining like a little bitch, you’re not making any sacrifices. My father fought in Europe in WW2.
> You don’t know shit and you should go back and read what she said, dummy. I’m not speaking for anybody. Neither are you, whiny little bitch.
> Now, say them both loud and proud.
> ...


LOL! Skinny jeans in a wad? Hit a nerve in that yellow spine l see - Mission Accomplished!


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Got it, you can't explain yourself, fair enough.
> 
> 
> VERB
> ...


...says the aggrieved equestrian victim from Del Mar. LOL! GTFOH!!!


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I would say the player you talked to is weak minded and easily manipulated.


You couldn't be farther from the truth and that's why it is so upsetting.  Strong, independent and outspoken females can be pressured to conform because their dreams and futures are held ransom by others that ultimately have more power.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> That's nice that you are making a generous promise to honor other's choices but that is not the general attitude.  I asked a player recently that is headed off to a D1 program what would happen if team mates kneel at games but she prefers to show respect to her military and very patriotic family background - her response - said she would have to kneel so she doesn't get rejected and criticized by team mates.  she didn't think she had a choice. That's a nice statement about the lack of respect and freedom for all.  Think and do like I think you should or else you will be judged and criticized.    Just like people have said that the flag and national anthem aren't a symbol and not about respect for our military and the fight for freedom, standing doesn't mean you are a racist or a biggot.


Excellent!!!  The pressure to bend is crazy.  This will be interesting to see how people judge each other the next 12 months.  I think certain schools and teams will be super political and toxic.  I say keep sports pure and away from politics.  I now know I was all upset for nothing.  Politics controlled soccer.  Let's see how all this unfolds.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> How about Colin K getting blackballed by the owners for kneeling? Isn’t that much worse than peer pressure?


Or it could have been that he sucked ass on the field... which he did... and his bullshit wasn't worth keeping his ass around because the world is full of average quarterbacks.  See:  Cam "Superman" Newton.  Or it could have been that tumbleweed head turned down multiple offers because he wanted more money... which he did.  Or it could have been that his ugly, militant girlfriend called a potential employer "racist"... which she did... because he didn't offer poor Kaperprick the money he wanted... which he didn't.  Then Ray Lewis could say Colin fucked up... which he did.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I was hoping my goat would be the youngest & greatest.  I was told when she was 12 she had the makings of the next greatest.  I was dreaming of her skipping college and signing out of HS like Kobe to go pro girls soccer player.  College is what she wants 100%.  My dd was never in a rush btw to go pro, it was her old man dreaming it for her and a few coaches egging me on with the 1% chance


dream of what though?  While the league recently raised the maximum salary on combined salaries of players to $650,000 lets keep in mind that the minimum salary is only $20,000 and I would suggest that the majority are getting salaries of $20,000-$50,000 not half a million.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> How about Colin K getting blackballed by the owners for kneeling? Isn’t that much worse than peer pressure?


How about my family being threaten with being blackballed by soccer Docs and then warn to shut up or they will tell all the college coaches about me and my concerns about how some former Docs behave around 13 year old girls.  I came here on a mission like Macdre, my cause is different but it sure in the hell was and is important moving forward.  Go girls soccerr!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> dream of what though?  While the league recently raised the maximum salary on combined salaries of players to $650,000 lets keep in mind that the minimum salary is only $20,000 and I would suggest that the majority are getting salaries of $20,000-$50,000 not half a million.


Are you still taking me that serious about going pro?  Please bro, no me a little bit better than that.  It was the doc & coach who sold me pro dude.....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I would say the player you talked to is weak minded and easily manipulated.


Says a lot about you and your character!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> You couldn't be farther from the truth and that's why it is so upsetting.  *Strong, independent and outspoken females* can be pressured to conform because their dreams and futures are held ransom by others that ultimately have more power.


Bingo!!!  That's why if you have a leader on your hands in this arena the last three years, the pressure can be sick!!!


----------



## Fact (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> How about Colin K getting blackballed by the owners for kneeling? Isn’t that much worse than peer pressure?


Sir you are a moron.  Nice narrative that he was blackballed for taking a knee.  He was a third string quarterback when he started that bs and only got his chance to play when the starter got a concussion.  Look at his stats.  I believe he was 37 or 38 out of 39 quarterbacks.  And I think the bottom 5 quit playing entirely the next year.  Then when given his own tryout he pulls more bs and changes the location at the last minute.  Who would want to deal with his crap even if he was worthy of playing. The guy is a loser quarterback and is playing the race card.  And those are the FACTS!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 6, 2020)

Messy getting called out by Fact.  He only comes out with the facts so what say you Messy?


----------



## Justafan (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> LOL! Skinny jeans in a wad? Hit a nerve in that yellow spine l see - Mission Accomplished!


How are those Cornhole championships going?  Good lord, you & outlaw are taking it up the ass with NASCAR, NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, NWSL, EPL, La Liga, Bundesliga, La Ligue, Serie A, Formula 1. . . . 

And new tough guy, I am ORDERING YOU not to watch ANYTHING I just listed lest you be a pussy hypocrite.  Comprende amigo?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> How are those Cornhole championships going?  Good lord, you & outlaw are taking it up the ass with NASCAR, NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, NWSL, EPL, La Liga, Bundesliga, La Ligue, Serie A, Formula 1. . . .
> 
> And new tough guy, I am ORDERING YOU not to watch ANYTHING I just listed lest you be a pussy hypocrite.  Comprende amigo?


Hey, dipshit, about about your black boy driving over a white lady and killing her while she protests on behalf of black criminals?  Savage much, you fucking morons?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> How are those Cornhole championships going?  Good lord, you & outlaw are taking it up the ass with NASCAR, NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, NWSL, EPL, La Liga, Bundesliga, La Ligue, Serie A, Formula 1. . . .
> 
> And new tough guy, I am ORDERING YOU not to watch ANYTHING I just listed lest you be a pussy hypocrite.  Comprende amigo?


What happened, Justaprick?  Does the jail only allow you 5 minutes of internet time per week?  Can I put some money on your account, douchebag?


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Fact said:


> Sir you are a moron.  Nice narrative that he was blackballed for taking a knee.  He was a third string quarterback when he started that bs and only got his chance to play when the starter got a concussion.  Look at his stats.  I believe he was 37 or 38 out of 39 quarterbacks.  And I think the bottom 5 quit playing entirely the next year.  Then when given his own tryout he pulls more bs and changes the location at the last minute.  Who would want to deal with his crap even if he was worthy of playing. The guy is a loser quarterback and is playing the race card.  And those are the FACTS!


Try again, clown. His last season, plagued by injuries...37 or 38?

In the *2016*-17 NFL season, *Colin Kaepernick* was in the bottom half of production for *quarterbacks*. His 2,241 yards passing ranked 29th in the league. His *quarterback rating* was also near the bottom of the league. He ranked 23rd in the NFL with a 49.2 *QBR*.Jun 1, 2020


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Try again, clown. His last season, plagued by injuries...37 or 38?
> 
> In the *2016*-17 NFL season, *Colin Kaepernick* was in the bottom half of production for *quarterbacks*. His 2,241 yards passing ranked 29th in the league. His *quarterback rating* was also near the bottom of the league. He ranked 23rd in the NFL with a 49.2 *QBR*.Jun 1, 2020


The last 3 years of his "career' his record was 8-8, 2-6 and 1-10.  His completion rate was 60% and his QB Rating was sub 50.  He's as big a loser as you are.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> How are those Cornhole championships going?  Good lord, you & outlaw are taking it up the ass with NASCAR, NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, NWSL, EPL, La Liga, Bundesliga, La Ligue, Serie A, Formula 1. . . .
> 
> And new tough guy, I am ORDERING YOU not to watch ANYTHING I just listed lest you be a pussy hypocrite.  Comprende amigo?


I don’t think Outlaw and Maris (Met) are keeping up with the world.
Poor fellas are falling way behind and getting angrier and angrier. 
Keep up, children! Be a part of the world as it is!


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> LOL! Skinny jeans in a wad? Hit a nerve in that yellow spine l see - Mission Accomplished!


“Skinny jeans?” Huh? Is that another reference to how you can’t keep up with the world? 
Change is good! C’mon, join us!


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

'Costco Karen' throws fit over face mask policy, Twitter video shows
					

The shopper didn’t comply when asked to wear a mask.




					www.google.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t think Outlaw and Maris (Met) are keeping up with the world.
> Poor fellas are falling way behind and getting angrier and angrier.
> Keep up, children! Be a part of the world as it is!


Well, let's see... Bubba Wallace looks like a fool.  The NBA wants to put 'BLM' on the floor and hoodrat sayings on their jerseys... and black people are calling them idiots for it... Cam Newton is crying about being underpaid even though he had exactly ONE offer... The EPL put "black hoodrats matter" on their jerseys for a game and they're done with that bullshit now...

What exactly am I missing, Methy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> 'Costco Karen' throws fit over face mask policy, Twitter video shows
> 
> 
> The shopper didn’t comply when asked to wear a mask.
> ...


Those awful "Karen" types at Costco... but not exactly as bad as hoodrat violence, is it, Methy?  Do THEIR lives matter?  I haven't heard anything from Al Sharpton.  Nothing from LeBron or Kaeperprick.  Nothing from Kevin Hart.  Nothing from Kareem "Black Knives Matter" Abdul-Jabbar.  Fact is, Methy, ANY one of them could have been Obama's son.









						Chicago violence: 7 children killed in shootings in last 2 weeks, police say
					

Seven children under the age of 18 have been killed in the last two weeks, Chicago police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Justafan (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, dipshit, about about your black boy driving over a white lady and killing her while she protests on behalf of black criminals?  Savage much, you fucking morons?


Objection, move to strike as non responsive - sustained.  I asked about the Cornhole championships.  Surely, you aren't watching any of the other sports I mentioned right?  No wonder you're so miserable.  EPL and Budesliga are still taking a knee my friend.  Man, that Big Black D must hurt, Aryan nations and NASCAR taking a knee for all these hoodrats.  

And speaking of hoodrats, who woulda thought the most ghetto president would be the rich White guy?  Now we are the "illegals" in Europe. LMAO!  

Scoreboard brother!!


----------



## Justafan (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, let's see... Bubba Wallace looks like a fool.  The NBA wants to put 'BLM' on the floor and hoodrat sayings on their jerseys... and black people are calling them idiots for it... Cam Newton is crying about being underpaid even though he had exactly ONE offer... The EPL put "black hoodrats matter" on their jerseys for a game and they're done with that bullshit now...
> 
> What exactly am I missing, Methy?


Here's your worst f'n nightmare, enjoy.  





__





						buba wallace - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Objection, move to strike as non responsive - sustained.  I asked about the Cornhole championships.  Surely, you aren't watching any of the other sports I mentioned right?  No wonder you're so miserable.  EPL and Budesliga are still taking a knee my friend.  Man, that Big Black D must hurt, Aryan nations and NASCAR taking a knee for all these hoodrats.
> 
> And speaking of hoodrats, who woulda thought the most ghetto president would be the rich White guy?  Now we are the "illegals" in Europe. LMAO!
> 
> Scoreboard brother!!


And today’s posting winner, hands down, is Justafan for the above.
And with that world’s most ghetto president closing statement, I think we can go ahead and give him the week.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Objection, move to strike as non responsive - sustained.  I asked about the Cornhole championships.  Surely, you aren't watching any of the other sports I mentioned right?  No wonder you're so miserable.  EPL and Budesliga are still taking a knee my friend.  Man, that Big Black D must hurt, Aryan nations and NASCAR taking a knee for all these hoodrats.
> 
> And speaking of hoodrats, who woulda thought the most ghetto president would be the rich White guy?  Now we are the "illegals" in Europe. LMAO!
> 
> Scoreboard brother!!


Taking a knee?  LMAO!  I just watched 3 games this weekend.  Nobody took a knee... including the black players, dumb ass.  Neither did the Bundesliga game.  And you might spell the fucking thing correctly if you're going to use it in your bullshit argument.  Not a single "Black Lives Splatter" on anybody's jersey.  The good news is it didn't stop you savages from murdering each other over the holiday weekend.

Scoreboard...  13/90.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here's your worst f'n nightmare, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, if they were able to afford it, hoodrats moving to my neighborhood and dropping the property values is my worst nightmare.  When the token black driver actually wins something, let me know.  Maybe if they put him in a stolen car?  Maybe a bail bondsmen sponsor?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Here's your worst f'n nightmare, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does it still count when they discovered lately that "noose" was not in fact a noose at all?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> And today’s posting winner, hands down, is Justafan for the above.
> And with that world’s most ghetto president closing statement, I think we can go ahead and give him the week.


Yeah... better give him a week.  The correctional officers only give him computer access that often.  Probably why he has black dick on his breath.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, dipshit, about about your black boy driving over a white lady and killing her while she protests on behalf of black criminals?  Savage much, you fucking morons?


Hey outlaw, I’m only aware of 2 types of boys and that’s  a “white boy” and a cowboy.  Are you aware thay boy is the equivalent to nigger?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Hey outlaw, I’m only aware of 2 types of boys and that’s  a “white boy” and a cowboy.  Are you aware thay boy is the equivalent to nigger?


He's equivalent to a murderer... but don't let THAT take your attention away from being offended.  I'm aware black people use that word towards each other every 10 seconds.  Another bullshit hypocrisy like everything else.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> 'Costco Karen' throws fit over face mask policy, Twitter video shows
> 
> 
> The shopper didn’t comply when asked to wear a mask.
> ...


Hey @outlaw, I found your Aunt Karen at Costco


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Hey @outlaw, I found your Aunt Karen at Costco


Thanks, Dre... the rest of us found her 10 posts ago.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's equivalent to a murderer... but don't let THAT take your attention away from being offended.  I'm aware black people use that word towards each other every 10 seconds.  Another bullshit hypocrisy like everything else.


You want to talk about white on white crime @outlaw.  For all the damn privilege and supremacy you’d think the crime statistics would be better.  Why aren’t they @outlaw?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Thanks, Dre... the rest of us found her 10 posts ago.


Late start today


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Late start today


It's okay... nobody can fire you.  You know the drill.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You want to talk about white on white crime @outlaw.  For all the damn privilege and supremacy you’d think the crime statistics would be better.  Why aren’t they @outlaw?


Sure... let's talk about white on white crime.  Then let's talk about how many protests white people have to support white criminals.  Then let's talk about how many white drivers plow over black people supporting us at a White Lives Matter rally.

If there's time, Dre, let's talk about how offensive "honky" is... unless it's white people calling each other that as a term of cultural endearment.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Taking a knee?  LMAO!  I just watched 3 games this weekend.  Nobody took a knee... including the black players, dumb ass.  Neither did the Bundesliga game.  And you might spell the fucking thing correctly if you're going to use it in your bullshit argument.  Not a single "Black Lives Splatter" on anybody's jersey.  The good news is it didn't stop you savages from murdering each other over the holiday weekend.
> 
> Scoreboard...  13/90.


You claim Black Lives don’t matter yet you spend your entire day researching issues in the black community.  Why do you care?  Do you feel threatened?


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

Justafan said:


> How are those Cornhole championships going?  Good lord, you & outlaw are taking it up the ass with NASCAR, NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL, NWSL, EPL, La Liga, Bundesliga, La Ligue, Serie A, Formula 1. . . .
> 
> And new tough guy, I am ORDERING YOU not to watch ANYTHING I just listed lest you be a pussy hypocrite.  Comprende amigo?


WOW Bold! gives missy a reach-a-round.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You claim Black Lives don’t matter yet you spend your entire day researching issues in the black community.  Why do you care?  Do you feel threatened?


Black lives do matter to me.  Just like all lives matter.  The point I'm making is that black lives don't matter to black people.  You actually need more examples now?


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Hey outlaw, I’m only aware of 2 types of boys and that’s  a “white boy” and a cowboy.  Are you aware thay boy is the equivalent to nigger?


And
Imagine that, right on cue - MacVictim. Shocked!


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> And
> Imagine that, right on cue - MacVictim. Shocked!


@met61 & @outlaw, who’s Auntie is this?


			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/06/california-blm-mural-vandalized/%3foutputType=amp


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> And today’s posting winner, hands down, is Justafan for the above.
> And with that world’s most ghetto president closing statement, I think we can go ahead and give him the week.


Hey, git yer damn pie hole back in Justamoron's lap!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> @met61 & @outlaw, who’s Auntie is this?
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/06/california-blm-mural-vandalized/%3foutputType=amp


She's painting over graffiti, Dre.  I think it's awesome people donate their free time for a good cause.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Wow... 10 year extension?  Goddamn plantation owners in the NFL.  Won't give Kaeperprick a job because he's half black.









						Sources: Chiefs give Mahomes massive extension
					

The Chiefs and QB Patrick Mahomes have agreed on a 10-year contract extension that ties him to Kansas City through 2031. The deal is for $450 million and could be worth up to $503 million if certain incentives are met, sources told ESPN's Adam Schefter.




					www.espn.com


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black lives do matter to me.  Just like all lives matter.  The point I'm making is that black lives don't matter to black people.  You actually need more examples now?


Okay let’s talk about white on white crime.  If we apply your  reasoning above to white on white crime can we conclude white lives don’t matter to white people?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Okay let’s talk about white on white crime.  If we apply your  reasoning above to white on white crime can we conclude white lives don’t matter to white people?


Crime is a fact of life.  No other race protests in support of its criminals.  None.  Just yours, Dre.  Not whites... not Asians... not Latinos/Hispanics... not Middle Eastern people... The rest of us want bad guys dealt with.  Especially if they're habitual criminals like Rayshard Brooks and George Floyd.

By the way, Dre... how about the 8-year old black girl killed by black protesters because they drove by the burned Wendy's?  Did her life matter?









						Police search for shooter who killed 8-year-old girl near burned Wendy’s
					

An 8-year-old girl was shot and killed Saturday night in Atlanta near the Wendy’s where Rayshard Brooks died last month.




					www.wsbtv.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

How about this one, Dre?  8-year old black BOY at the mall.  Did HIS life matter?









						8-year-old killed in shooting at Alabama mall
					

Police did not give a motive for the shooting or if they had identified suspects yet.




					abc7.com


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Okay let’s talk about white on white crime.  If we apply your  reasoning above to white on white crime can we conclude white lives don’t matter to white people?


Okay let's get real, all black lives matter to me, even yours. I was privileged for the opportunity to have proudly risked life and limb for all Americans, and would do it again in a heartbeat if I weren't too old and broken to be allowed. What l also fought for and support is every American's God given rights. 

What l will never believe in and support is the Black Lives Matter (BLM) organization/movement. I welcome an honest discussion with you regarding black lives mattering vs. BLM, but first are you up to speed on BLM's stated mission?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> Okay let's get real, all black lives matter to me, even yours. I was privileged for the opportunity to have proudly risked life and limb for all Americans, and would do it again in a heartbeat if I weren't too old and broken to be allowed. What l also fought for and support is every American's God given rights.
> 
> What l will never believe in and support is the Black Lives Matter (BLM) organization/movement. I welcome an honest discussion with you regarding black lives mattering vs. BLM, but first are you up to speed on BLM's stated mission?


Their mission seems good to go.  What part of their mission do you take issue with?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Their mission seems good to go.  What part of their mission do you take issue with?


*We work vigorously for freedom and justice for Black people and, by extension, all people.  *Really?  When have they cared about other races?

*We are guided by the fact that all Black lives matter, regardless of actual or perceived sexual identity, gender identity, gender expression, economic status, ability, disability, religious beliefs or disbeliefs, immigration status, or location.  *Funny, no mention of black on black murders.

*We disrupt the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure requirement by supporting each other as extended families and “villages” that collectively care for one another, especially our children, to the degree that mothers, parents, and children are comfortable.  *Huh?

*We embody and practice justice, liberation, and peace in our engagements with one another.  *Peace... as in killing and burning


----------



## EOTL (Jul 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Pajama Boy just needs to understand how he got his freedom to enjoy his life!!
> View attachment 8057


Needed to join up with the bottom feeding jingoists to get the attention you wanted, eh?


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Their mission seems good to go.  What part of their mission do you take issue with?


For starters, these two:

1. The call for a national refunding of police.

2. "We dismantle the patriarchal practice that requires mothers to work “double shifts” so that they can mother in private even as they participate in public justice work.

We disrupt the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure requirement by supporting each other as extended families and “villages” that collectively care for one another, especially our children, to the degree that mothers, parents, and children are comfortable."

I see the removal of police and absence of the term "Father" from their mission as absolutely devastating to the black community, in fact to all communities.

Again, this is just for starters. I need to go for now, I'll check back with you later.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *We work vigorously for freedom and justice for Black people and, by extension, all people.  *Really?  When have they cared about other races?
> 
> *We are guided by the fact that all Black lives matter, regardless of actual or perceived sexual identity, gender identity, gender expression, economic status, ability, disability, religious beliefs or disbeliefs, immigration status, or location.  *Funny, no mention of black on black murders.
> 
> ...


So, in other words you don’t have a valid issue with their mission.  Maybe a reading comprehension problem though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Needed to join up with the bottom feeding jingoists to get the attention you wanted, eh?


Relax... I'm sure pajama boy has a cat and poodle you can play with when you visit, tranny boy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So, in other words you don’t have a valid issue with their mission.  Maybe a reading comprehension problem though.


Those were just some of the bullshit lines I spent 30 seconds finding.  It actually looks like they started out as a support group for trannies... then evolved into a victim hood organization that supports all losers.  That said, they don't care about other races, they clearly support fatherless households and they obviously don't do anything peacefully.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

met61 said:


> For starters, these two:
> 
> 1. The call for a national refunding of police.
> 
> ...


Well an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure.  I think defunding education and the militarization of police was unnecessary.  Too many politicians have been fear monger’s and ran on being tough on crime.  Most crime goes undetected.  And we don’t need militarized police forces to solve the small percentages of crime the police do solve.

Folks need a level playing field, access to education, jobs, and healthcare.  We don’t need more police.  It’s better to put the money into education instead of the inequitable administration of justice for the modern day slave trade.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> That's nice that you are making a generous promise to honor other's choices but that is not the general attitude.  I asked a player recently that is headed off to a D1 program what would happen if team mates kneel at games but she prefers to show respect to her military and very patriotic family background - her response - said she would have to kneel so she doesn't get rejected and criticized by team mates.  she didn't think she had a choice. That's a nice statement about the lack of respect and freedom for all.  Think and do like I think you should or else you will be judged and criticized.    Just like people have said that the flag and national anthem aren't a symbol and not about respect for our military and the fight for freedom, standing doesn't mean you are a racist or a biggot.


No one is accusing anyone of being a racist because they stood for the anthem. No one is telling anyone who stands for the anthem what the flag should mean to them. The only people trying to dictate to others what the flag should mean to others are the whiny little sh**ts who get upset at people who kneel. As for your friend, it sounds like she has some growing to do, but college is a great place for that.  Feel free to tell her that odds are very high that any kneeler teammates will almost certainly respect and even encourage her to handle the anthem however she likes.


----------



## New Guest from the South (Jul 6, 2020)

5 pages with nothing really on the opening weekend of play.   I was disappointed in many of the players not showing up but did enjoy watching the games again.  Love the way N. Carolina plays.  Is there anyone here making a statement to Vlatko about inclusion in future US Women's team camps?  Lot of outstanding play from those outside the US....Debhina, Daly, Vero.

I will now return you to your previous politically and racially motivated discussions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Well an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure.  I think defunding education and the militarization of police was unnecessary.  Too many politicians have been fear monger’s and ran on being tough on crime.  Most crime goes undetected.  And we don’t need militarized police forces to solve the small percentages of crime the police do solve.
> 
> Folks need a level playing field, access to education, jobs, and healthcare.  We don’t need more police.  It’s better to put the money into education instead of the inequitable administration of justice for the modern day slave trade.


Folks have equal access to education, jobs and healthcare.  Whether or not they VALUE that access is up to the individual.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Those were just some of the bullshit lines I spent 30 seconds finding.  It actually looks like they started out as a support group for trannies... then evolved into a victim hood organization that supports all losers.  That said, they don't care about other races, they clearly support fatherless households and they obviously don't do anything peacefully.


Where do they say that they don’t care about o


The Outlaw said:


> Folks have equal access to education, jobs and healthcare.  Whether or not they VALUE that access is up to the individual.


Where?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Where do they say that they don’t care about o
> 
> Where?


Oh, they SAY they care about others.  Where on the website, or where in society, has BLM stood for someone that isn't black?  Are they standing for the white woman that just died because a black man ran her over on the freeway?

What do you mean "where"?  Where are there not public schools?  Where are there companies that don't hire black people?  Where can you NOT walk into a hospital and get care?


----------



## met61 (Jul 6, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Well an ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure.  I think defunding education and the militarization of police was unnecessary.  Too many politicians have been fear monger’s and ran on being tough on crime.  Most crime goes undetected.  And we don’t need militarized police forces to solve the small percentages of crime the police do solve.
> 
> Folks need a level playing field, access to education, jobs, and healthcare.  We don’t need more police.  It’s better to put the money into education instead of the inequitable administration of justice for the modern day slave trade.


Interesting you would side step the nuclear family. I find the nuclear family to be the pivotal point and the strongest case against BLM. The nuclear family is the foundation that all individual lives are built upon - thus, the need or lack there of for policing; the importance placed on education; the establishment of morals, values, financial life skills and work ethic to name a few.

It is widely reported that the three women who founded BLM are Marxist trained man-hating militant lesbians. Although, I come down on the side of "to each his own" in ones personal life, just don't cram mandatory acceptance down my throat or into my kid's school books, I do find this fact curious in the calculated absence of the term "Father" in their mission statement. Especially since a Father is instrumental to the nuclear family. As for being Marxist trained, I heard it in their own words, and it's a deal breaker for any organization.

I'm sure crime, a lack of solving it and scaling back police is hardly a point of relevance or would be felt or even noticable in the communities we live in.

We probably have solid agreement on education, although BLM doesn't address it in any meaningful way. I strongly support School Choice as life changing for black lives and all underserved kids and communities. Unfortunately, BLM directly finances the Democrat party (of the finances that can be accounted for), thus making School Choice support strictly off the table.

At this point, can we agree on: The Nuclear Family & need for Father's; Anti-Marxist; School Choice?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 6, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No one is accusing anyone of being a racist because they stood for the anthem. No one is telling anyone who stands for the anthem what the flag should mean to them. The only people trying to dictate to others what the flag should mean to others are the whiny little sh**ts who get upset at people who kneel. As for your friend, it sounds like she has some growing to do, but college is a great place for that.  Feel free to tell her that odds are very high that any kneeler teammates will almost certainly respect and even encourage her to handle the anthem however she likes.


Usually I agree with your comments but this response is very naive.  Just look at how much uproar there has been about Rachel Hill standing during the national anthem.  She had to send out a big tweet to explain her standing and justify how she handled it and what she did to make sure she it didn't feel insulting to her team mates and the other players.  Any one standing has to justify why they are standing and they are being judged.  Blackballing and ostracizing is a real thing that happens if you speak up and say things that others don't approve of.  This attitude is all over this forum.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 6, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Usually I agree with your comments but this response is very naive.  Just look at how much uproar there has been about Rachel Hill standing during the national anthem.  She had to send out a big tweet to explain her standing and justify how she handled it and what she did to make sure she it didn't feel insulting to her team mates and the other players.  Any one standing has to justify why they are standing and they are being judged.  Blackballing and ostracizing is a real thing that happens if you speak up and say things that others don't approve of.  This attitude is all over this forum.


...and that's the left.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good comeback.  Now I see why you ran, multiple times, from my last question to you.


Trump is a racist.  And an idiot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is a racist.  And an idiot.


How many times are you going to post that?  I'm kind of thinking you're an idiot.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 7, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is a racist.  And an idiot.


Inch deep.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 8, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Usually I agree with your comments but this response is very naive.  Just look at how much uproar there has been about Rachel Hill standing during the national anthem.  She had to send out a big tweet to explain her standing and justify how she handled it and what she did to make sure she it didn't feel insulting to her team mates and the other players.  Any one standing has to justify why they are standing and they are being judged.  Blackballing and ostracizing is a real thing that happens if you speak up and say things that others don't approve of.  This attitude is all over this forum.


There were a handful of Twitter trolls who criticized her decision, sure, but they exist for everything. Real humans aren’t criticizing her, and trying to extrapolate a handful of trolls who are probably bots into some sort of sentiment by any group is ridiculous.

If your friend is deterred from standing because of twitter trolls, she has real problems, especially since Hill fully admits that everyone around her including her teammates were very supportive. Kneeling due to peer pressure from teammates, staff, friends and even the Democratic Party is a fake problem.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 8, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There were a handful of Twitter trolls who criticized her decision, sure, but they exist for everything. Real humans aren’t criticizing her, and trying to extrapolate a handful of trolls who are probably bots into some sort of sentiment by any group is ridiculous.
> 
> If your friend is deterred from standing because of twitter trolls, she has real problems, especially since Hill fully admits that everyone around her including her teammates were very supportive. Kneeling due to peer pressure from teammates, staff, friends and even the Democratic Party is a fake problem.


Big difference... for instance, you're a troll, insignificant and contributing nothing of value. What she faced was "cancel culture" which has become a major issue to anyone with reasonable intelligence to comprehend it.

There, fixed it for you.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 8, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Big difference... for instance, you're a troll, insignificant and contributing nothing of value. What she faced was "cancel culture" which has become a major issue to anyone with reasonable intelligence to comprehend it.
> 
> There, fixed it for you.


Weren’t you the one thumping the Bible?  I say she should look to her Bible and stop seeking worldly acceptance if her path is righteous.  I would advise Hill to read the 23 Psalms.  How would you encourage her via your Bible sir?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 8, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Weren’t you the one thumping the Bible?  I say she should look to her Bible and stop seeking worldly acceptance if her path is righteous.  I would advise Hill to read the 23 Psalms.  How would you encourage her via your Bible sir?


Weren't you the one crying victimhood at every racial turn? 

First, I'd tell her this isn't a religious issue and turn cheek to religious bigots. Secondly, I'd let her know this is an Anti-America issue using injustice in the name of justice. Lastly, I'd let her know her Military Family and a greatful Nation would be proud of her.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 8, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Weren't you the one crying victimhood at every racial turn?
> 
> First, I'd tell her this isn't a religious issue and turn cheek to religious bigots. Secondly, I'd let her know this is an Anti-America issue using injustice in the name of justice. Lastly, I'd let her know her Military Family and a greatful Nation would be proud of her.


Back to soccer, the Ivy's just announced no fall sports including football.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 8, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Big difference... for instance, you're a troll, insignificant and contributing nothing of value. What she faced was "cancel culture" which has become a major issue to anyone with reasonable intelligence to comprehend it.
> 
> There, fixed it for you.


She did not face cancel culture. Identify a single person who had an actual, tangible negative impact on her way of life because she stood for the anthem.  Not alleged hurt feelings due to twitter trolls and low self-esteem.

The entire concept of “cancel culture” is just code for being upset that people are exercising their 1st Amendment rights by saying things you don’t like. Too bad that you don’t like the 1st Amendment now that it finally works against your Klan friends. If you want to rip on black people in real life, throw a fit at Costco when asked to wear a mask, call the police on black birdwatchers, well, you get to be raked over the coals like you deserve. It’s not canceling, it’s holding you accountable for being an a**hole.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 8, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Big difference... for instance, you're a troll, insignificant and contributing nothing of value. What she faced was "cancel culture" which has become a major issue to anyone with reasonable intelligence to comprehend it.
> 
> There, fixed it for you.


Saying something doesn’t make it true. You just don’t like that I trash you and your racist, homophobic klan friends. I do enjoy that you have such a hard time hearing things you don’t like, and that you fear being canceled by patriots like myself in real life when you can’t hide in anonymity.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 8, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Saying something doesn’t make it true. You just don’t like that I trash you and your racist, homophobic klan friends. I do enjoy that you have such a hard time hearing things you don’t like, and that you fear being canceled by patriots like myself in real life when you can’t hide in anonymity.


Ill just leave this here.... its like a new version of the cultural revolution in China in the 70s.  Cancel culture getting out of hand when these people speak up.









						JK Rowling joins 150 public figures warning over free speech
					

The letter, signed by many leading writers and activists, denounces "a vogue for public shaming".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 8, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Saying something doesn’t make it true. You just don’t like that I trash you and your racist, homophobic klan friends. I do enjoy that you have such a hard time hearing things you don’t like, and that you fear being canceled by patriots like myself in real life when you can’t hide in anonymity.


Hmmm... "patriots like myself"  curious what the standard is for patriot here.  Did you bleed or put yourself at significant risk for physical or mental harm for the benefit of your fellow citizens? Bear in mind the beliefs of your fellow citizens are as equally valid as yours.  Explain to me the standard for calling yourself a patriot...


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 8, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There were a handful of Twitter trolls who criticized her decision, sure, but they exist for everything. Real humans aren’t criticizing her, and trying to extrapolate a handful of trolls who are probably bots into some sort of sentiment by any group is ridiculous.
> 
> If your friend is deterred from standing because of twitter trolls, she has real problems, especially since Hill fully admits that everyone around her including her teammates were very supportive. Kneeling due to peer pressure from teammates, staff, friends and even the Democratic Party is a fake problem.


It's one thing to do something different from your entire team on such a charged topic when you are already on a pro team under contract.  It is another issue to be going into a top D1 school as a freshman and needing to establish your place on the team.  You are naive to think that there is no potential risk to consider.  If Hill wasn't worried about backlash and judgement then why did she put out such a long tweet and have multiple articles to explain herself to the world?  Why did she need to say anything at all about standing?  She had to give a reason and justify her actions.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 8, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> It's one thing to do something different from your entire team on such a charged topic when you are already on a pro team under contract.  It is another issue to be going into a top D1 school as a freshman and needing to establish your place on the team.  You are naive to think that there is no potential risk to consider.  If Hill wasn't worried about backlash and judgement then why did she put out such a long tweet and have multiple articles to explain herself to the world?  Why did she need to say anything at all about standing?  She had to give a reason and justify her actions.


Whatever. There are always risk with decisions. If she doesn’t want to stand up for what is important to her, she has a lot of growing to do. Also keep in mind it’s a fake issue. I’m not aware of an entire college team kneeling in the history of the world and the odds are less than remote that it will happen on her team. But if she happened to pick a program where the entire team’s and coaching staff’s culture is so diametrically opposed to her values, she chose the wrong program and only has herself to blame and I don’t even remotely feel sorry for her. Expecting she could roll into a program and everyone would give up what is important to them because she disagrees and has self-esteem problems is ridiculously naive.  

And what is your point?  Everyone should always stand because there might be a player on the team who’s a chicken and too afraid to even discuss it with her teammates or coach?


----------



## EOTL (Jul 8, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Ill just leave this here.... its like a new version of the cultural revolution in China in the 70s.  Cancel culture getting out of hand when these people speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waahhhhhhh!!  Ever heard of the 1st Amendment? If you don’t want to get fired from your job, have your name and photo plastered all over the Internet,  and get blocked on social media, don’t be a despicable human. Don’t parade around with tiki torches. It is so simple.

Like China in the 70s? Are you serious?  If you spoke up against the Chinese government, it would kill you. Here, you might lose some Facebook friends and if you’re a really awful POS, lose your job. Take a breath. All this over-reacting makes you look really soft and snowflakey.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Saying something doesn’t make it true. You just don’t like that I trash you and your racist, homophobic klan friends. I do enjoy that you have such a hard time hearing things you don’t like, and that you fear being canceled by patriots like myself in real life when you can’t hide in anonymity.


You need a parade?  One you can prance around in a thong and get lots of attention?


----------



## EOTL (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You need a parade?  One you can prance around in a thong and get lots of attention?











						The Anthem Debate Is Back. But Now It’s Standing That’s Polarizing. (Published 2020)
					

As games return and dozens of players drop to one knee, leagues that once tried to tiptoe around the issue won’t be able to avoid it.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Waahhhhhhh!!  Ever heard of the 1st Amendment? If you don’t want to get fired from your job, have your name and photo plastered all over the Internet,  and get blocked on social media, don’t be a despicable human. Don’t parade around with tiki torches. It is so simple.
> 
> Like China in the 70s? Are you serious?  If you spoke up against the Chinese government, it would kill you. Here, you might lose some Facebook friends and if you’re a really awful POS, lose your job. Take a breath. All this over-reacting makes you look really soft and snowflakey.


Its like China in the 70s as the cycle of zealotry got out of hand.  The movement kept escalating until it got to where people who were previously considered good upstanding communists were now being denounced as "not communist enough".   The punishments went from public denunciation to camps to executions.  When the people in the current movement are now going after Lin Manuel Miranda for not being anti slavery "enough" where 5 years ago he was bleeding edge, things are going too far.  Where does the removal of statues and renaming of things stop?  Washington was a slave owner.. are we going to remove the monument and rename the capitol as well as the state?  We need to pump the brakes here.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Its like China in the 70s as the cycle of zealotry got out of hand.  The movement kept escalating until it got to where people who were previously considered good upstanding communists were now being denounced as "not communist enough".   The punishments went from public denunciation to camps to executions.  When the people in the current movement are now going after Lin Manuel Miranda for not being anti slavery "enough" where 5 years ago he was bleeding edge, things are going too far.  Where does the removal of statues and renaming of things stop?  Washington was a slave owner.. are we going to remove the monument and rename the capitol as well as the state?  We need to pump the brakes here.


This analogy is dumb as fuck and completely not applicable because there is no zealotry on behalf of Black Lives Matter.  Fighting for equality is not zealotry.  White silence is violence.
Can’t your dumb ass look around and see the inequitable administration of justice in regards to black folk?  Can’t your dumb ass confirm that schools teach lies about “great white men?”  Can’t your dumb ass see that America ISN’T a meritocracy and white privileged is reflected in employment, healthcare, education and every other sector of society?

Please miss me with your passive aggressive bullshit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The Anthem Debate Is Back. But Now It’s Standing That’s Polarizing. (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> As games return and dozens of players drop to one knee, leagues that once tried to tiptoe around the issue won’t be able to avoid it.
> ...


Does it feel different when you drop to 1 knee instead of both?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> This analogy is dumb as fuck and completely not applicable because there is no zealotry on behalf of Black Lives Matter.  Fighting for equality is not zealotry.  White silence is violence.
> Can’t your dumb ass look around and see the inequitable administration of justice in regards to black folk?  Can’t your dumb ass confirm that schools teach lies about “great white men?”  Can’t your dumb ass see that America ISN’T a meritocracy and white privileged is reflected in employment, healthcare, education and every other sector of society?
> 
> Please miss me with your passive aggressive bullshit.


Blacks aren't fighting for equality.  They've had equality.  In fact, they've had the bar lowered for them, in multiple ways, so they aren't forced to compete on an even level.  White silence is us eye rolling because we're all sick and tired of the whining and playing perpetual victim.

What inequitable administration of justice?  Black people STILL insist a prior record isn't relevant.  How fucking stupid is that?  Stop with the white privilege bullshit.  Nobody takes that trash seriously but you.  Following basic fucking rules and playing the game without committing crimes is not a privilege.  It's common sense.  Kanye actually said something intelligent once... black people are only slaves in their own minds.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Blacks aren't fighting for equality.  They've had equality.  In fact, they've had the bar lowered for them, in multiple ways, so they aren't forced to compete on an even level.  White silence is us eye rolling because we're all sick and tired of the whining and playing perpetual victim.
> 
> What inequitable administration of justice?  Black people STILL insist a prior record isn't relevant.  How fucking stupid is that?  Stop with the white privilege bullshit.  Nobody takes that trash seriously but you.  Following basic fucking rules and playing the game without committing crimes is not a privilege.  It's common sense.  Kanye actually said something intelligent once... black people are only slaves in their own minds.


Thanks Pal.  I knew I could count on you to  “tell it like it is.”  Your honesty is refreshing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Thanks Pal.  I knew I could count on you “tell it like it is.”  Your honesty is refreshing.


I just hate to see you struggling when THESE guys are living so large in the white man's world, Dre.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Its like China in the 70s as the cycle of zealotry got out of hand.  The movement kept escalating until it got to where people who were previously considered good upstanding communists were now being denounced as "not communist enough".   The punishments went from public denunciation to camps to executions.  When the people in the current movement are now going after Lin Manuel Miranda for not being anti slavery "enough" where 5 years ago he was bleeding edge, things are going too far.  Where does the removal of statues and renaming of things stop?  Washington was a slave owner.. are we going to remove the monument and rename the capitol as well as the state?  We need to pump the brakes here.


Someone would have preferred Lin Manuel had addressed slavery more in Hamilton is like the Chinese government sending people to concentration camps and executing them? The depth of your idiocy has no bottom. We have this thing called the 1st Amendment that China does not.

Your real problem is you just don’t like the 1st Amendment anymore because you don’t like what you’re hearing. Most of your lifetime you’ve been able to say all the dumbf**k things you wanted in your little echo chamber of like-minded idiot friends, with no pushback. But now every time you go on social media, people call you out, as well as everyone else who says the same dumbf**k things you believe. You can’t take it that the 1st Amendment allows people to say what you don’t want to hear, including explaining to you and your Karen friends exactly how stupid you are. And although you probably thought it was great 3 1/2 years ago when Karen got fired for flipping off Trump, it’s no longer funny to you when Karen is now getting fired for saying things you like. So now you want to “pump the brakes”, but the only way to do that is for the government to violate the 1st Amendment.  Which means you are actually so stupid that you want the very thing that allows for the totalitarian state you claim to be worried about. 

As for statues, I’ll keep it simple because you are. When society and government lack the human decency to stop supporting and sponsoring confederate monuments that symbolize and glorify hate and bigotry, it is no wonder that people strike out at *all* symbols of the government and society that sponsors hate and bigotry. In other words, if you want GW statues, get your s**t together. Until more people start focusing on what drives people to do these things, even if you disagree with their methods, more statues are coming down, and more Wendy’s will burn to the ground.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I just hate to see you struggling when THESE guys are living so large in the white man's world, Dre.
> 
> View attachment 8083 View attachment 8084 View attachment 8085


Congratulations!  I see your argument has evolved from black on black crime and now you are taking the “colorblind-post-racial” position.  Ladies and Gents, I think this fine gentleman is definitely showing progress.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> This analogy is dumb as fuck and completely not applicable because there is no zealotry on behalf of Black Lives Matter.  Fighting for equality is not zealotry.  White silence is violence.
> Can’t your dumb ass look around and see the inequitable administration of justice in regards to black folk?  Can’t your dumb ass confirm that schools teach lies about “great white men?”  Can’t your dumb ass see that America ISN’T a meritocracy and white privileged is reflected in employment, healthcare, education and every other sector of society?
> 
> Please miss me with your passive aggressive bullshit.


Oh my.. while I agree on some of your points.  There are in fact "great white men" in our history.  If it weren't for Washington and Jefferson we wouldn't be having this conversation so you can give that a rest. Not only did they create this country but their ideas influenced ideas for what democracy means throughout the world.  I will agree that America is not a meritocracy but that isn't the exclusive realm of BLM.  There are plenty of other minorities and even poor white folks that aren't treated equitably.   The rich of all races and colors create environments that benefit them and exclude others, this is nothing new.  There is plenty of zealotry on behalf of BLM.  They are tearing down virtually any statue they find now, righteous indignation is the order of the day.  Read the brief history of Seattle CHOP.  That is where this road leads.  Calls to defund the police and now look at the death and crime rates in those cities.  Governance by mob decree does not go well.  They call for all these half baked policies and will blame others for the consequence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Congratulations!  I see your argument has evolved from black on black crime and now you are taking the “colorblind-post-racial” position.  Ladies and Gents, I think this fine gentleman is definitely showing progress.


Black on black crime isn't an argument, Dre, it's an epidemic.  I know you kids aren't big on self reflection or accountability, but the numbers are just there.  

But what a world we live in when 3 black men, none of whom even came CLOSE to finishing high school or know their fathers, can be millionaires.  Amazing how they persevered with all the oppression.  What do you think the secret is?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black on black crime isn't an argument, Dre, it's an epidemic.  I know you kids aren't big on self reflection or accountability, but the numbers are just there.
> 
> But what a world we live in when 3 black men, none of whom even came CLOSE to finishing high school or know their fathers, can be millionaires.  Amazing how they persevered with all the oppression.  What do you think the secret is?


They create and sell a product that young suburban white kids love.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Oh my.. while I agree on some of your points.  There are in fact "great white men" in our history.  If it weren't for Washington and Jefferson we wouldn't be having this conversation so you can give that a rest. Not only did they create this country but their ideas influenced ideas for what democracy means throughout the world.  I will agree that America is not a meritocracy but that isn't the exclusive realm of BLM.  There are plenty of other minorities and even poor white folks that aren't treated equitably.   The rich of all races and colors create environments that benefit them and exclude others, this is nothing new.  There is plenty of zealotry on behalf of BLM.  They are tearing down virtually any statue they find now, righteous indignation is the order of the day.  Read the brief history of Seattle CHOP.  That is where this road leads.  Calls to defund the police and now look at the death and crime rates in those cities.  Governance by mob decree does not go well.  They call for all these half baked policies and will blame others for the consequence.


Do you believe in Santa Claus too?  Tooth Fairy?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How many times are you going to post that?  I'm kind of thinking you're an idiot.


All day.  Trump is an idiot.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Someone would have preferred Lin Manuel had addressed slavery more in Hamilton is like the Chinese government sending people to concentration camps and executing them? The depth of your idiocy has no bottom. We have this thing called the 1st Amendment that China does not.
> 
> Your real problem is you just don’t like the 1st Amendment anymore because you don’t like what you’re hearing. Most of your lifetime you’ve been able to say all the dumbf**k things you wanted in your little echo chamber of like-minded idiot friends, with no pushback. But now every time you go on social media, people call you out, as well as everyone else who says the same dumbf**k things you believe. You can’t take it that the 1st Amendment allows people to say what you don’t want to hear, including explaining to you and your Karen friends exactly how stupid you are. And although you probably thought it was great 3 1/2 years ago when Karen got fired for flipping off Trump, it’s no longer funny to you when Karen is now getting fired for saying things you like. So now you want to “pump the brakes”, but the only way to do that is for the government to violate the 1st Amendment.  Which means you are actually so stupid that you want the very thing that allows for the totalitarian state you claim to be worried about.
> 
> As for statues, I’ll keep it simple because you are. When society and government lack the human decency to stop supporting and sponsoring confederate monuments that symbolize and glorify hate and bigotry, it is no wonder that people strike out at *all* symbols of the government and society that sponsors hate and bigotry. In other words, if you want GW statues, get your s**t together. Until more people start focusing on what drives people to do these things, even if you disagree with their methods, more statues are coming down, and more Wendy’s will burn to the ground.


OK.. so.. you keep missing my point.  But.. I'm the simple one.  I am not against the 1st amendment nor am I against BLM there are injustices that need to be corrected.  What I am saying is they need to reign in their fringes.  What good does publicly attacking Lin Manuel Miranda do?  Do they not think he is onboard with what they are trying to do?   Is he not an ally?   That was the point of the letter.  I doubt you can find one signer of that letter that does not agree with 95% of the cause.  What they and I disagree with is the constant escalation.  People fighting to show how they are more dedicated to the cause and are now attacking people who would be allies because the did not meet their standard.  It started with taking down some confederate statues.. ok i get it not sure I agree but in the moment sure.  Now its escalated to Columbus statues and statues of any random white guy like Hans Christian Heg in Wisc.  Does that help the cause?  Do you think the takeover in Seattle helped the cause?   The similarity in the Cultural Revolution is not the 1st amendment it is the constant escalation and groups fighting to be the most dedicated while disparaging those that feel the same but are not "righteous" enough to meet their ever higher standard.  This path keeps going and all the momentum will shift and they will alienate the mainstream people that will get them the change they want.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> OK.. so.. you keep missing my point.  But.. I'm the simple one.  I am not against the 1st amendment nor am I against BLM there are injustices that need to be corrected.  What I am saying is they need to reign in their fringes.  What good does publicly attacking Lin Manuel Miranda do?  Do they not think he is onboard with what they are trying to do?   Is he not an ally?   That was the point of the letter.  I doubt you can find one signer of that letter that does not agree with 95% of the cause.  What they and I disagree with is the constant escalation.  People fighting to show how they are more dedicated to the cause and are now attacking people who would be allies because the did not meet their standard.  It started with taking down some confederate statues.. ok i get it not sure I agree but in the moment sure.  Now its escalated to Columbus statues and statues of any random white guy like Hans Christian Heg in Wisc.  Does that help the cause?  Do you think the takeover in Seattle helped the cause?   The similarity in the Cultural Revolution is not the 1st amendment it is the constant escalation and groups fighting to be the most dedicated while disparaging those that feel the same but are not "righteous" enough to meet their ever higher standard.  This path keeps going and all the momentum will shift and they will alienate the mainstream people that will get them the change they want.


Why haven’t the “mainstream” folks that you’re referring to done absolutely nothing in support of the cause for the past 400 years?  What would you recommend disenfranchised black folks do that they haven’t already done in the past 400 years?  Isn’t true, that you have a problem with the equality of blacks and will attack ANY method used to attain equality for blacks?


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Why haven’t the “mainstream” folks that you’re referring to done absolutely nothing in support of the cause for the past 400 years?  What would you recommend disenfranchised black folks do that they haven’t already done in the past 400 years?  Isn’t true, that you have a problem with the equality of blacks and will attack ANY method used to attain equality for blacks?


Actually this time it looks like this may be the chance.  What I am saying is don't blow it by going over the top.


----------



## tjinaz (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Why haven’t the “mainstream” folks that you’re referring to done absolutely nothing in support of the cause for the past 400 years?  What would you recommend disenfranchised black folks do that they haven’t already done in the past 400 years?  Isn’t true, that you have a problem with the equality of blacks and will attack ANY method used to attain equality for blacks?


That is funny... I seem to recall a whole bunch of mainstream folks in blue uniforms buried at Gettysburg.  But lets not talk about that you are on a roll.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> They create and sell a product that young suburban white kids love.


That's true.  They also glorify guns, drugs and violence that gets kids like Tamir Rice killed.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's true.  They also glorify guns, drugs and violence that gets kids like Tamir Rice killed.


So do movies, porn, and books etc...I don’t see your point.  How do you distinguish rap music from a R rated movie?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Actually this time it looks like this may be the chance.  What I am saying is don't blow it by going over the top.


How is it going over the top if the claims are legitimate?  Again, it appears you have a problem with equality for blacks and would take issue with ANY method used to attain equality.
However since you seem to be the subject matter expert on keeping blacks folks in their place.  Could you please explain to me how exactly blacks folks should act and the point at which they go over the top?  Please?


----------



## EOTL (Jul 9, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> OK.. so.. you keep missing my point.  But.. I'm the simple one.  I am not against the 1st amendment nor am I against BLM there are injustices that need to be corrected.  What I am saying is they need to reign in their fringes.  What good does publicly attacking Lin Manuel Miranda do?  Do they not think he is onboard with what they are trying to do?   Is he not an ally?   That was the point of the letter.  I doubt you can find one signer of that letter that does not agree with 95% of the cause.  What they and I disagree with is the constant escalation.  People fighting to show how they are more dedicated to the cause and are now attacking people who would be allies because the did not meet their standard.  It started with taking down some confederate statues.. ok i get it not sure I agree but in the moment sure.  Now its escalated to Columbus statues and statues of any random white guy like Hans Christian Heg in Wisc.  Does that help the cause?  Do you think the takeover in Seattle helped the cause?   The similarity in the Cultural Revolution is not the 1st amendment it is the constant escalation and groups fighting to be the most dedicated while disparaging those that feel the same but are not "righteous" enough to meet their ever higher standard.  This path keeps going and all the momentum will shift and they will alienate the mainstream people that will get them the change they want.


I get your point loud and clear. You don’t want people to say things you don’t want to hear or do things you don’t want them to do, it’s that simple. You think people doing and saying what you don’t like “need to reign it in”. Well, no, they don’t, you don’t control them and they won’t do what you want.  In fact, they’ll probably do it more because clearly you haven’t gotten their point yet and, since you never will, why not make you hurt. It doesn’t matter that you disagree with anyone’s methods, no one “needs to reign it in” and no one will until people like you look beyond disagreement with their methods to the legitimate reasons so many people are engaging in them, and then do something to fix it, like maybe not voting for racists or those who support police brutality.

Your Lin Manual Miranda nonsense is just a red herring to try to convince those in favor of the 1st Amendment that they shouldn’t be by pointing out how free speech impacts someone we like overall. Lin Manual Miranda is perfectly fine with people expressing their 1st Amendment rights. That’s the 1st Amendment for you; sometimes you hear things you don’t like. And sometimes you write the best musical in history and millions of people expressing their love for you easily outweigh the few who critique it. Complaining that no one should question anything Miranda says because they’re “allies” is a really stupid thing to say; you’re just lumping people into two overly simplistic groups, liberal v. dotard republican, and that is part of the problem.  People are a lot more nuanced and Lin Manual Miranda is not the final arbiter of what is right. If he were, his in person tongue lashing of Mike “the homophobe religious freak” Pence would have settled things. But if you still believe this is a war of left v. right in which everyone on each side must believe exactly the same thing lock step, check out the absolute carnage the Lincoln Project is causing with its Republican on Republican free speech violence.

And yes, causing trouble and breaking things works. Since people recently started burning down liquor stores and tearing down statues, a lot has happened that otherwise would not have. Bad cops have been charged with with crimes and many others have been fired. Many police departments are taking action with respect to past abuses that can no longer be swept under the rug and forgotten. A massive movement to change how law enforcement operates is underway. Mississippi ditched the confederate flag. The Lincoln Project is absolutely destroying politicians who’ve come down on the side of police brutality and glorifying monuments to racism. Actions like tearing down GW statues has moved the goalposts from whether to take down racist monuments and whether it’s ok for police to murder black people to “ok we finally get that maybe these statues are wrong and cops shouldn’t murder people, but please recognize that GW and Jefferson weren’t 100% vile pieces of s**t or completely eliminate law enforcement.” I cringe when a GW statue comes down, but I also understand the legitimate reasons that people are upset and want to do it.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> How is it going over the top if the claims are legitimate?  Again, it appears you have a problem with equality for blacks and would take issue with ANY method used to attain equality.
> However since you seem to be the subject matter expert on keeping blacks folks in their place.  Could you please explain to me how exactly blacks folks should act and the point at which they go over the top?  Please?


You seem to be doing a good job of rising above, breaking the stereotype and giving back. I would use you as a pretty solid starting point.
I support BLM to a large extent. Would like to see the organization do more to address the black on black violence as a part of changing the narrative.

Unfortunately many (of All races) have used the BLM movement as an excuse to do bad things that don’t help the cause.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You seem to be doing a good job of rising above, breaking the stereotype and giving back. I would use you as a pretty solid starting point.
> I support BLM to a large extent. Would like to see the organization do more to address the black on black violence as a part of changing the narrative.
> 
> Unfortunately many (of All races) have used the BLM movement as an excuse to do bad things that don’t help the cause.


I think BLM is addressing black on black crime by attacking white supremacy and many of the lies to promote great white men in school.  White kids go to school and learn that they come from greatness and are empowered.  On the other hand blacks learn that our history starts with slavery and we were considered 3/5 of a person.  University studies show an unwillingness of corporations to higher black men and this is a major contributor to black on black crime.

I mentioned earlier that I was a founding board member of KIPP Bayview Academy.  On the 4th of July I lost a smart kid with a bright future.  His name was Jace.








						Family, SF leaders plead with community for help in solving slaying of 6-year-old boy
					

At a candlelight vigil Tuesday evening that drew hundreds of people, Jace’s father,...




					www.google.com
				



I put my ears to the street and the streets talk.  Within hours, I knew who the triggerman was.  The community talks to people they trust.  AND BLM is working on police reform because over policing the community is also another root cause of black on black crime.

Finally, I think it’s really fucked up that many folks are saying I agree with BLM but think they should focus on black on black crime.  First, I would invite you to look at the Black Panther Party which started in Oakland so you can better understand how we got here; and Second BLM is an organization with a mission to stop police brutality not black on black crime.  Why do you expect BLM to advocate for something that’s not part of their mission?  Should the American Cancer Society start advocating for folks with diabetes or blindness?
IDK @Kicker4Life, the whole I wish they could focus more on black on black crimes seems like more of the “institutionalized racism” the protests and riots are meant to address.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think BLM is addressing black on black crime by attacking white supremacy and many of the lies to promote great white men in school.  White kids go to school and learn that they come from greatness and are empowered.  On the other hand blacks learn that our history starts with slavery and we were considered 3/5 of a person.  University studies show an unwillingness of corporations to higher black men and this is a major contributor to black on black crime.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I was a founding board member of KIPP Bayview Academy.  On the 4th of July I lost a smart kid with a bright future.  His name was Jace.
> 
> ...


Just address it and denounce it.  Not focus on it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So do movies, porn, and books etc...I don’t see your point.  How do you distinguish rap music from a R rated movie?


I'm not aware of any black kids getting themselves shot, because they aspire to be gangsters, due to porn, books or Bad Boys 2.  And those all have variations... where RAP is NOTHING BUT emulated violence that glorifies the behavior.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> How is it going over the top if the claims are legitimate?  Again, it appears you have a problem with equality for blacks and would take issue with ANY method used to attain equality.
> However since you seem to be the subject matter expert on keeping blacks folks in their place.  Could you please explain to me how exactly blacks folks should act and the point at which they go over the top?  Please?


Method used to attain equality?  How about these:  value education, obey laws, respect elders and work hard.  Have black folks tried any of those?  I left out murder, theft and vandalism because some folks just seem to one with their talents.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

*"And yes, causing trouble and breaking things works. Since people recently started burning down liquor stores and tearing down statues, a lot has happened that otherwise would not have."*

Yeah... a couple of morons allowed hoodrats to graffiti the street with "BLACK LIVES MATTER" to quell the violent savages.  4 days later, someone with a brain painted over it.  Meanwhile, hard working, law abiding black people either lost their businesses or place of employment.

Yeah... some REAL progress for the ferals.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think BLM is addressing black on black crime by attacking white supremacy and many of the lies to promote great white men in school.  White kids go to school and learn that they come from greatness and are empowered.  On the other hand blacks learn that our history starts with slavery and we were considered 3/5 of a person.  University studies show an unwillingness of corporations to higher black men and this is a major contributor to black on black crime.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I was a founding board member of KIPP Bayview Academy.  On the 4th of July I lost a smart kid with a bright future.  His name was Jace.
> 
> ...


Who cares what lies are happening in school?  These hoodrats are kicked out by the time any real curriculum happens.  And did that stop YOU from doing something positive?  Jesus Christ... nothing but excuses 24/7.  BLM isn't working on police reform.  BLM isn't working on JACK SHIT.  BLM cares about making it okay for black men to abandon their families and berate cops for holding ferals accountable.  Keep sending welfare money to these hoes that get paid by the fatherless child.  Taxpayers foot the bill from cradle-incarceration-grave.  If mama is lucky, she kept some cap and gown photos from the 4th grade graduation and can get some ghetto lottery payout from LoQuavius being shot because he punched a cop in the face after stealing a car, smashing into 4 others trying to get away, jumping 10 fences and finally being dragged out of the woods by a dog.

Police aren't the problem... black crime is the problem.  I don't see a Latinos Lives Matter.  No Asian Lives Matter.  Your race is the problem.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who cares what lies are happening in school?  These hoodrats are kicked out by the time any real curriculum happens.  And did that stop YOU from doing something positive?  Jesus Christ... nothing but excuses 24/7.  BLM isn't working on police reform.  BLM isn't working on JACK SHIT.  BLM cares about making it okay for black men to abandon their families and berate cops for holding ferals accountable.  Keep sending welfare money to these hoes that get paid by the fatherless child.  Taxpayers foot the bill from cradle-incarceration-grave.  If mama is lucky, she kept some cap and gown photos from the 4th grade graduation and can get some ghetto lottery payout from LoQuavius being shot because he punched a cop in the face after stealing a car, smashing into 4 others trying to get away, jumping 10 fences and finally being dragged out of the woods by a dog.
> 
> Police aren't the problem... black crime is the problem.  I don't see a Latinos Lives Matter.  No Asian Lives Matter.  Your race is the problem.


Preach brotha!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Preach brotha!


You know what the ironic part is, Dre?  Between me and you in charge of the black race, I'd save more of their lives.

Continuing to tell blacks they're just victims, like Obama did, increased nothing but regression, crime and death.  Fucking Barry and Big Mike wouldn't even MOVE back to Chicago after that.  Now they're living in 93% white Martha's Vineyard.  They couldn't GET any further away from black people.

LMAO!


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You know what the ironic part is, Dre?  Between me and you in charge of the black race, I'd save more of their lives.
> 
> Continuing to tell blacks they're just victims, like Obama did, increased nothing but regression, crime and death.  Fucking Barry and Big Mike wouldn't even MOVE back to Chicago after that.  Now they're living in 93% white Martha's Vineyard.  They couldn't GET any further away from black people.
> 
> LMAO!


Maybe you’re correct.  Let me hear it.  What is your plan to save black lives?


----------



## EOTL (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe you’re correct.  Let me hear it.  What is your plan to save black lives?


You just asked Jared Kushner to solve the Middle East crisis.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe you’re correct.  Let me hear it.  What is your plan to save black lives?


I know I'm correct.  

I'd save lives by keeping them in jail when they've proven themselves to be career criminals.  That goes for every race, but specifically your pals Rayshard Brooks and George Floyd.  If they were in prison, where both belonged, they'd still be alive.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know I'm correct.
> 
> I'd save lives by keeping them in jail when they've proven themselves to be career criminals.  That goes for every race, but specifically your pals Rayshard Brooks and George Floyd.  If they were in prison, where both belonged, they'd still be alive.


So you’re promoting a plan similar to 3 strikes which has already been implemented and failed.  Brilliant.  Anything else?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So you’re promoting a plan similar to 3 strikes which has already been implemented and failed.  Brilliant.  Anything else?


3 strikes didn't fail.  Stop and frisk didn't fail.  The problem is black people think, once they serve time for an offense, that offense should just go away forever.  That priors should have no bearing on anything.  Had these 2 morons still been in jail, instead of beating women, children and passing fake money while driving under the influence of a trio of drugs, they'd be alive.

Some folks just can't play by the rules and they belong in concrete cages.  Frankly, I'd build more cemeteries than prisons, but I'm one of those crazy guys that believes a law abiding, productive citizen's rights are more important than those of the violent felon.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 3 strikes didn't fail.  Stop and frisk didn't fail.  The problem is black people think, once they serve time for an offense, that offense should just go away forever.  That priors should have no bearing on anything.  Had these 2 morons still been in jail, instead of beating women, children and passing fake money while driving under the influence of a trio of drugs, they'd be alive.
> 
> Some folks just can't play by the rules and they belong in concrete cages.  Frankly, I'd build more cemeteries than prisons, but I'm one of those crazy guys that believes a law abiding, productive citizen's rights are more important than those of the violent felon.


Law abiding?  You’re showing your white privilege sir.  Everyone commits crime.  Everyone.  When was the last time you exceeded the speed limit?  Have you j-walked lately?  No, the problem is the inequitable administration of the law and the over policing of black communities after dumping hella drugs and guns in the hood.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Law abiding?  You’re showing your white privilege sir.  Everyone commits crime.  Everyone.  When was the last time you exceeded the speed limit?  Have you j-walked lately?  No, the problem is the inequitable administration of the law and the over policing of black communities after dumping hella drugs and guns in the hood.


No, NOT everyone commits crimes.  That's how you rationalize it.  It's actually NOT a crime to exceed the speed limit if traffic is going at a faster rate.  But you'd know that... being an attorney and all.

The problem is that black communities aren't smart enough to know how to follow most laws and rules.  And cut the shit with dumping drugs and guns in the hood.  It's fucking 2020.  At some point you have to stop using excuses from previous generations.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, NOT everyone commits crimes.  That's how you rationalize it.  It's actually NOT a crime to exceed the speed limit if traffic is going at a faster rate.  But you'd know that... being an attorney and all.
> 
> The problem is that black communities aren't smart enough to know how to follow most laws and rules.  And cut the shit with dumping drugs and guns in the hood.  It's fucking 2020.  At some point you have to stop using excuses from previous generations.


Speeding is an infraction and IS a violation of the law.  And everyone commits crime even you pal according to crime studies and sociologists.  You just consider the “crimes” that you commit acceptable and somehow you have the audacity to pass judgment on others.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Police aren't the problem... black crime is the problem.  I don't see a Latinos Lives Matter.  No Asian Lives Matter.  Your race is the problem.


I'm Asian and BLM needs more help right now.  BLM does not mean Asians Lives don't matter.  I fail to comprehend why ignorant people like to say ALM after BLM.  

Blacks are not the problem.  People/racists/you who think an entire race is bad are the problem.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Jul 9, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I'm Asian and BLM needs more help right now.  BLM does not mean Asians Lives don't matter.  I fail to comprehend why ignorant people like to say ALM after BLM.
> 
> Blacks are not the problem.  People/racists/you who think an entire race is bad are the problem.


It is about time the Moral Police showed up to tell us that she is right and others are wrong. I will kneel to that and put my hands up.


----------



## met61 (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Speeding is an infraction and IS a violation of the law.  And everyone commits crime even you pal according to crime studies and sociologists.  You just consider the “crimes” that you commit acceptable and somehow you have the audacity to pass judgment on others.


Seriously trying to follow, please help me out here. 

So, if your speeding tickets are racist - then what are my speeding tickets?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Speeding is an infraction and IS a violation of the law.  And everyone commits crime even you pal according to crime studies and sociologists.  You just consider the “crimes” that you commit acceptable and somehow you have the audacity to pass judgment on others.


No, I don't commit crimes.  Most people don't.  That's the problem... you're all about pointing the finger at everyone else.  That's the black man's biggest crutch.  I speed if traffic allows for it, and if the speed limit is 55 and traffic is going 70, you can get a ticket for going 60 an impeding traffic.  Again... a "lawyer" would know that.

Stop telling me I, and all the other whities you know, commit crimes.  We don't.  We also don't sell weed when we're 11 and become rappers later in life because we aren't capable of anything else.  We don't pass counterfeit money while driving high on THC, meth and fentanyl.  We don't do home invasion robberies and point guns at the bellies of pregnant women.

That's y'all's feral bullshit.  More and more, Dre, you make it obvious why black people end up in jail so often.  You really don't get it.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

met61 said:


> Seriously trying to follow, please help me out here.
> 
> So, if your speeding tickets are racist - then what are my speeding tickets?


No, I’m not saying speeding tickets are racist. I’m saying all people break the law.  Speeding is one example of a law that most folks break all the time.

What I’m saying is racist is the inequitable administration of the law.  Studies show that crime is rather consistent amongst different ethnicities.  However, blacks are disproportionately punished more often and more severely for the same crimes.  For proof, you can look to the overrepresentation of blacks in the prison industrial complex (ie modern day slavery).  You can also look at the underrepresentation of whites in prison or the minimal sentences received for the same crimes.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I don't commit crimes.  Most people don't.  That's the problem... you're all about pointing the finger at everyone else.  That's the black man's biggest crutch.  I speed if traffic allows for it, and if the speed limit is 55 and traffic is going 70, you can get a ticket for going 60 an impeding traffic.  Again... a "lawyer" would know that.
> 
> Stop telling me I, and all the other whities you know, commit crimes.  We don't.  We also don't sell weed when we're 11 and become rappers later in life because we aren't capable of anything else.  We don't pass counterfeit money while driving high on THC, meth and fentanyl.  We don't do home invasion robberies and point guns at the bellies of pregnant women.
> 
> That's y'all's feral bullshit.  More and more, Dre, you make it obvious why black people end up in jail so often.  You really don't get it.


I have gotten rich practicing white collar law.  Looks like some high profile white dudes are in some deep shit after yesterday; shot out to the Robert’s Court...Damn dude is a wildcard! Do you think one of the guys that got bad news yesterday will call me so I can spit some feral bullshit to a jury pal?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Whatever. There are always risk with decisions. If she doesn’t want to stand up for what is important to her, she has a lot of growing to do. Also keep in mind it’s a fake issue. I’m not aware of an entire college team kneeling in the history of the world and the odds are less than remote that it will happen on her team. But if she happened to pick a program where the entire team’s and coaching staff’s culture is so diametrically opposed to her values, she chose the wrong program and only has herself to blame and I don’t even remotely feel sorry for her. Expecting she could roll into a program and everyone would give up what is important to them because she disagrees and has self-esteem problems is ridiculously naive.
> 
> And what is your point?  Everyone should always stand because there might be a player on the team who’s a chicken and too afraid to even discuss it with her teammates or coach?


Clearly you have never known someone being pursued by a sexual predator in broad daylight (who later was arrested for a previous victim) and then blackballed because she stood up to them while the club defended the predator.  This is not a wilting wallflower just a realist about the dysfunctions in our society, especially when it comes to female athletes.  My point is that everyone should have the right to do what they believe in and not be bullied and not have to justify themselves to others.  That's what freedom is about.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 10, 2020)

So, just bringing attention to the fact that 8 pages into this thread on "NWSL Opening Weekend" and not one discussion about the games being played.  This is why women's professional soccer is not a financial powerhouse like men's professional sports - just not enough investment in the actual game itself.  If this audience is not motivated to discuss the athletes and the games outside of race discussions then why would the rest of the public be interested.


----------



## met61 (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> No, I’m not saying speeding tickets are racist. I’m saying all people break the law.  Speeding is one example of a law that most folks break all the time.
> 
> What I’m saying is racist is the inequitable administration of the law.  Studies show that crime is rather consistent amongst different ethnicities.  However, blacks are disproportionately punished more often and more severely for the same crimes.  For proof, you can look to the overrepresentation of blacks in the prison industrial complex (ie modern day slavery).  You can also look at the underrepresentation of whites in prison or the minimal sentences received for the same crimes.


Huh, a lawyer right? 

So, you're equating
 most folks speed with most folks commit felonies...and since felons are placed in prison, are you proposing sending less felons of one race or more of another rece to prison?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Clearly you have never known someone being pursued by a sexual predator in broad daylight (who later was arrested for a previous victim) and then blackballed because she stood up to them while the club defended the predator.  This is not a wilting wallflower just a realist about the dysfunctions in our society, especially when it comes to female athletes.  My point is that everyone should have the right to do what they believe in and not be bullied and not have to justify themselves to others.  That's what freedom is about.


43, thank you for sharing.  EOTL is only for what benefits him and cares zero for young girls who are going into woman hood, let alone those who are 50% native american teenagers.  My dd stood up to BS behavior and her old man stood with her. Go back and read the abuse I took on here.  Was I afraid?  Hell no!!!  Sad sh*t to do to a 14 year old girl and then put insane pressure to verbally commit as a 8th grader.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 10, 2020)

We have never been afraid to speak up or hold our ground either but also are smart enough to know that does have consequences outside of your control no matter how smart, assertive, or evolved of a human you are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I have gotten rich practicing white collar law.  Looks like some high profile white dudes are in some deep shit after yesterday; shot out to the Robert’s Court...Damn dude is a wildcard! Do you think one of the guys that got bad news yesterday will call me so I can spit some feral bullshit to a jury pal?


On behalf of the white man's world, you're welcome for providing you the opportunities.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> We have never been afraid to speak up or hold our ground either but also are smart enough to know that does have consequences outside of your control no matter how smart, assertive, or evolved of a human you are.


Is this a response to me?  I dont want to hog up a thread.  Why do you think I came here?  Do you today think I was mad because my dd didn;t make some list?  I knew the minute she didn't make it something was up.  I got a look from you know who and it was obvious that he had the pick and did what he wanted with the pick.  I started my own investigation because no one who is trying to get their dd into Yale is going to say anything that can hurt dd chance of Ivy league education and maybe a little soccer to stay in shape in college.  Three years later, were all here talking about girls soccer and how the pro league is, right? You make a great point 43.  No one is talking about the girls game.  It's stuck in politics and I knew that already after my dd big natty in 2017.  My dd went from natty to, "where do you want to go to college and play soccer?'  7th grade dude.  Seriously, I was shocked.  It's been one big political futbol and no one is playing soccer now.  It's political soccer and it should just be, "soccer"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> No, I’m not saying speeding tickets are racist. I’m saying all people break the law.  Speeding is one example of a law that most folks break all the time.
> 
> What I’m saying is racist is the inequitable administration of the law.  Studies show that crime is rather consistent amongst different ethnicities.  However, blacks are disproportionately punished more often and more severely for the same crimes.  For proof, you can look to the overrepresentation of blacks in the prison industrial complex (ie modern day slavery).  You can also look at the underrepresentation of whites in prison or the minimal sentences received for the same crimes.


Oh, AAAALLLLL black people say speeding tickets are racist.  The broken tail light is racist.  The expired tags are racist.  The burned out plate light is racist.

I'm sure crime IS consistent with certain ethnicities.  What makes you think there aren't more black people in prison because they deserve to be?  Is there some quota we're supposed to have and just stop arresting blacks?  Do you see how ridiculous that sounds?  Maybe blacks are easier to catch.  Maybe, because so many are fatherless, uneducated and don't have jobs to pay decent attorneys, they're incarcerated more.  Whose fault is that?  The white man again? And where are all these "studies" black people keep referencing?  Can you send me 1 or 2?

Prisons aren't modern day slavery.  They're designed to punish criminals and protect the innocent.  And your last sentence is my favorite... minimal sentences for the same crime.  Well, that's part of your problem.  If DeQuanDreShon robs a bank and it's his 1st offense, and Steve robs a bank and it's his 1st offense, they're going to get the same sentence.  DeQuanDreShon probably has 9 priors... so don't tell me Steve gets a lighter sentence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So, just bringing attention to the fact that 8 pages into this thread on "NWSL Opening Weekend" and not one discussion about the games being played.  This is why women's professional soccer is not a financial powerhouse like men's professional sports - just not enough investment in the actual game itself.  If this audience is not motivated to discuss the athletes and the games outside of race discussions then why would the rest of the public be interested.


In fairness, there's been next to no soccer the last 4 months.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Is this a response to me?  I dont want to hog up a thread.  Why do you think I came here?  Do you today think I was mad because my dd didn;t make some list?  I knew the minute she didn't make it something was up.  I got a look from you know who and it was obvious that he had the pick and did what he wanted with the pick.  I started my own investigation because no one who is trying to get their dd into Yale is going to say anything that can hurt dd chance of Ivy league education and maybe a little soccer to stay in shape in college.  Three years later, were all here talking about girls soccer and how the pro league is, right? You make a great point 43.  No one is talking about the girls game.  It's stuck in politics and I knew that already after my dd big natty in 2017.  My dd went from natty to, "where do you want to go to college and play soccer?'  7th grade dude.  Seriously, I was shocked.  It's been one big political futbol and no one is playing soccer now.  It's political soccer and it should just be, "soccer"


Stop.  Just stop.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Stop.  Just stop.


Why?  You come on here every freaking day with all your race bait.  No soccer takes at all.  I came here with a purpose.  Please ignore me Outlaw.  Girls are killing themselves dummy, being groomed by pervs who hold power.  I was never here for the List.  I just wanted to get information.  Keep interrupting me.  Everyone, watch all the haters come out of the darkness now and tell me to stop and shut up.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

met61 said:


> Huh, a lawyer right?
> 
> So, you're equating
> most folks speed with most folks commit felonies...and since felons are placed in prison, are you proposing sending less felons of one race or more of another rece to prison?


Not a lawyer.  I’m a soccer dad.  I’m saying white collar crimes are not pursued with the same zeal as street crime.  I’m also saying corporate “neighborhoods” are not over-policed like black neighborhoods.

Look at all the trouble the current administration is experiencing.  Epstein.  Or here’s an example from my former life:








						Convicted of fraud, former WellCare CEO tries to cash in stock potentially worth $32 million
					

TAMPA — The former chief executive of WellCare Health Plans, who was convicted of health care fraud in 2013 and sentenced to three years in prison, has sued his former company, seeking to free up...




					www.google.com
				




The system is designed to protect some and oppress others.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Why?  You come on here every freaking day with all your race bait.  No soccer takes at all.  I came here with a purpose.  Please ignore me Outlaw.  Girls are killing themselves dummy, being groomed by pervs who hold power.  I was never here for the List.  I just wanted to get information.  Keep interrupting me.  Everyone, watch all the haters come out of the darkness now and tell me to stop and shut up.


Because everyone has heard the story, of you and your kid, 12,000 times.  Enough already.  Everyone has heard it.  Everyone's unborn children have heard it.

I'm not trying to shut YOU up... just the story.  And what "soccer takes" would you like since nobody is playing soccer the last 4 months?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Not a lawyer.  I’m a soccer dad.  I’m saying white collar crimes are not pursued with the same zeal as street crime.  I’m also saying corporate “neighborhoods” are not over-policed like black neighborhoods.
> 
> Look at all the trouble the current administration is experiencing.  Epstein.  Or here’s an example from my former life:
> 
> ...


Must be convenient to just yell "racism" anytime someone tries to hold you accountable for something.  You're so full of shit.  There are black lawyers and judges all over this country.  Just quit with "the system".


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because everyone has heard the story, of you and your kid, 12,000 times.  Enough already.  Everyone has heard it.  Everyone's unborn children have heard it.
> 
> I'm not trying to shut YOU up... just the story.  And what "soccer takes" would you like since nobody is playing soccer the last 4 months?


Outlaw, we already know all your takes on race relations too.  Tell you what I'm willing to do Lester.  You shut the hell up and only talk soccer and I'll do the same.  I wont talk about how the girls were treated.  Deal?  If not, I will follow you and share a part of the story every time.  It's up to you Outlaw to clean this place up.  How we do that is you stop calling people names like hood rats and all your other BS.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> On behalf of the white man's world, you're welcome for providing you the opportunities.


Would you leave room for a huge part of the reason that I benefit from the opportunities in the white man’s world is because I also benefit from white privilege?  Of course not full white male privilege.  But a modified lesser  privilege for multi-ethnic kids with European blood.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Outlaw, we already know all your takes on race relations too.  Tell you what I'm willing to do Lester.  You shut the hell up and only talk soccer and I'll do the same.  I wont talk about how the girls were treated.  Deal?  If not, I will follow you and share a part of the story every time.  It's up to you Outlaw to clean this place up.  How we do that is you stop calling people names like hood rats and all your other BS.


I'm having conversations, or arguments, about a topical problem that runs this country right now.  Runs every media outlet and has an impact on the increase of Covid cases.  YOU are incessantly vomiting the same story, over and over again, about how you were gullible enough to think your 7-year old was going to wear the U.S. patch in 12 years down the road.  BIG difference.  We've all heard it.  

And no... I will NOT stop calling them hood rats when people call cops "pigs" and white people "oppressors".  I will NOT take the politically correct path and apologize for something I never did.  And I will NOT stop providing factual statistics that destroy the narrative that black people are victims.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Would you leave room for a huge part of the reason that I benefit from the opportunities in the white man’s world is because I also benefit from white privilege?  Of course not full white male privilege.  But a modified lesser  privilege for multi-ethnic kids with European blood.


No... I would say you probably earned everything you have and quite possibly beat significant odds to do it.  I take NOTHING away from whatever you DID achieve.  With that, I will add that if "many" black people can achieve and be successful, then it's possible to do so.  Just as it's possible "many" white people have opportunities and wind up as a major drain on society.  The narrative that white people are pushing black people down, because they don't WANT them to be successful, is bullshit, Dre.

In fact, I'd argue the opposite.  White people likely want MORE successful black people... because I'm not aware of anybody, like you and me, that want more lowlifes running around society.  That includes ALL races.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... I would say you probably earned everything you have and quite possibly beat significant odds to do it.  I take NOTHING away from whatever you DID achieve.  With that, I will add that if "many" black people can achieve and be successful, then it's possible to do so.  Just as it's possible "many" white people have opportunities and wind up as a major drain on society.  The narrative that white people are pushing black people down, because they don't WANT them to be successful, is bullshit, Dre.
> 
> In fact, I'd argue the opposite.  White people likely want MORE successful black people... because I'm not aware of anybody, like you and me, that want more lowlifes running around society.  That includes ALL races.


Why not invest in education instead of prisons?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Why not invest in education instead of prisons?


For whom?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm having conversations, or arguments, about a topical problem that runs this country right now.  Runs every media outlet and has an impact on the increase of Covid cases.  YOU are incessantly vomiting the same story, over and over again, about how you were gullible enough to think your 7-year old was going to wear the U.S. patch in 12 years down the road.  BIG difference.  We've all heard it.
> 
> And no... I will NOT stop calling them hood rats when people call cops "pigs" and white people "oppressors".  I will NOT take the politically correct path and apologize for something I never did.  And I will NOT stop providing factual statistics that destroy the narrative that black people are victims.


Ok Outlaw, here you go. Through a process of collaborative autoethnography, we will explore the experiences of one female athlete named xxxxxx who was groomed and then sexually abused by her male coach.
xxxxxx story tells us how the structural conditions and all the power relationships embedded in competitive sporting environments, specifically the power invested in the coach, provides us all a unique sociocultural context that offers a number of potentialities for sexual abuse and exploitation to take place.  Some love power and control Lester and we see it showing it's ugly head today.  Men love power and they really like to be right all the time like you.  Let me tell you, xxxxxx story as a pedagogical for those involved in the world of sport to both think _about_ and _with_ as part of a process of encouraging change in girls sports and coaches. Many girls who were trying to be perfect killed themselves already. We have a double standard for some men and woman and some men like to use their power to control woman and many of them have had enough. I dont think most kids are born with mental disorders.  Think get the mental disorders from all the abuse.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm having conversations, or arguments, about a topical problem that runs this country right now.  Runs every media outlet and has an impact on the increase of Covid cases.  YOU are incessantly vomiting the same story, over and over again, about how you were gullible enough to think your 7-year old was going to wear the U.S. patch in 12 years down the road.  BIG difference.  We've all heard it.
> 
> And no... I will NOT stop calling them hood rats when people call cops "pigs" and white people "oppressors".  I will NOT take the politically correct path and apologize for something I never did.  And I will NOT stop providing factual statistics that destroy the narrative that black people are victims.


Both wrongs dont=right.  Little brain thinking again Lester.  Stop, just stop!!!!!


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So, just bringing attention to the fact that 8 pages into this thread on "NWSL Opening Weekend" and not one discussion about the games being played.  This is why women's professional soccer is not a financial powerhouse like men's professional sports - just not enough investment in the actual game itself.  If this audience is not motivated to discuss the athletes and the games outside of race discussions then why would the rest of the public be interested.


I disagree with your sexist take.  I think the games are not entertaining because I’m seeing lot’s of kickball.  No creativity and boring play.  The men’s game is just more evolved and men haven’t had the barriers that women have had put in front of them.

If women continue to get the investment, their level of play will improve and the game will become more entertaining.  My kids club is making serious investment into the women’s side.  The next generation of girls will be more fun to watch.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> For whom?


Everyone.  Much cheaper.  More effective.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Ok Outlaw, here you go. Through a process of collaborative autoethnography, we will explore the experiences of one female athlete named xxxxxx who was groomed and then sexually abused by her male coach.
> xxxxxx story tells us how the structural conditions and all the power relationships embedded in competitive sporting environments, specifically the power invested in the coach, provides us all a unique sociocultural context that offers a number of potentialities for sexual abuse and exploitation to take place.  Some love power and control Lester and we see it showing it's ugly head today.  Men love power and they really like to be right all the time like you.  Let me tell you, xxxxxx story as a pedagogical for those involved in the world of sport to both think _about_ and _with_ as part of a process of encouraging change in girls sports and coaches. Many girls who were trying to be perfect killed themselves already. We have a double standard for some men and woman and some men like to use their power to control woman and many of them have had enough. I dont think most kids are born with mental disorders.  Think get the mental disorders from all the abuse.


Autoethnography?  LMAO!  Listen, Spicoli, I'm talking about your story of "my kid was made promises and I was sold the Kool-Aid" blather and you bring up "autoethnography".  Seriously?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Both wrongs dont=right.  Little brain thinking again Lester.  Stop, just stop!!!!!


Both wrongs don't make a right?  So you think it's unproductive to talk about it?  To present both sides?  You figure change just comes organically?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Everyone.  Much cheaper.  More effective.


I don't know who "everyone" is, Dre.  To my knowledge, everyone can go to elementary school.  Everyone can go to middle school.  Everyone can go to high school.  All FREE of charge.  How much cheaper can FREE ever get?  Junior college is STILL relatively cheap... if not free.  And do prison convicts not have the opportunity to further their education... all on the dime of you and me?  They don't fucking pay for anything else.  Why charge them to get a bachelor's degree, or more, since we pay for everything else those assholes do?

More effective?  Seems fairly effective if you attend, behave and do some work.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Both wrongs don't make a right?  So you think it's unproductive to talk about it?  To present both sides?  You figure change just comes organically?


Everyday from you?  Yes.  I like some of your positions and you go after all colors.  I will also say you hit me hard early and called me Spicoli because I sold a little dope in my early teen years so I can do my dope for free.  Let's just start talking about this pro league and how will pro womans soccer look like in two years when my dd is 18.  I'm curious to see if we all can start talking only about that, it's the thread.  I will commit to that if you can. Deal?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

What will the pro game look like in two years?  @MacDre Do you see what I see?  Let's have fresh takes about the woman's pro opportunities, here or abroad.  I'm here to listen and get predictions.  My dd can turn the turbo switch on anytime their is a reason.  $$$$$ would be the reason


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Everyday from you?  Yes.  I like some of your positions and you go after all colors.  I will also say you hit me hard early and called me Spicoli because I sold a little dope in my early teen years so I can do my dope for free.  Let's just start talking about this pro league and how will pro womans soccer look like in two years when my dd is 18.  I'm curious to see if we all can start talking only about that, it's the thread.  I will commit to that if you can. Deal?


Why not?  Everyday you babble the same story about your daughter and the evil youth coaches.  Don't be offended by "Spicoli" because it suits you.  Didn't everyone love Spicoli?  I'm one of many regulars here talking about race.  And when streets are being painted with BLM graffiti, and buildings are being burned down because criminals are being dealt with by police, it's topical.  I'll stick to being topical on certain threads when everyone else does.

Your daughter will have to go to Europe if she wants to make more than $20k a year.  Set the expectation now.  And if at all possible, I suggest somewhere the weather is warm and the food is good.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So, just bringing attention to the fact that 8 pages into this thread on "NWSL Opening Weekend" and not one discussion about the games being played.  This is why women's professional soccer is not a financial powerhouse like men's professional sports - just not enough investment in the actual game itself.  If this audience is not motivated to discuss the athletes and the games outside of race discussions then why would the rest of the public be interested.


Not to mention CBS is blowing it by only showing games on a paid streaming service and not on broadcast TV.  It does a disservice to the game and their sponsors.  It’s not like there is many other sports or original programming that broadcasting the games would complete against.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why not?  *1) Everyday you babble the same story about your daughter and the evil youth coaches.*  Don't be offended by "Spicoli" because it suits you.  Didn't everyone love Spicoli?  *2) I'm one of many regulars here talking about race.  And when streets are being painted with BLM graffiti, and buildings are being burned down because criminals are being dealt with by police, it's topical.  I'll stick to being topical on certain threads when everyone else does.
> 
> 3) Your daughter will have to go to Europe if she wants to make more than $20k a year.  Set the expectation now.  And if at all possible, I suggest somewhere the weather is warm and the food is good.*


1-  Not true. I do not talk about my dd story everyday. I did speak about a Doc who had bad behavior and a lot power.  I also shared about some who yelled and some who lied. 43 brought some news to the forum and I piggy backed it.  So what?  Does it bother you that I care about girls and suicide and pervs who like control?
2- yes we all know your the regular race man and you feed everyone this site sh*t!  I feel like I have to step over all your sh*t every day and its one big mess you make.  Smells like raw sewer stuck in your toilets for over a month
3- I bet in two years your takes are all wrong.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why not?  Everyday you babble the same story about your daughter and the evil youth coaches.  Don't be offended by "Spicoli" because it suits you.  Didn't everyone love Spicoli?  I'm one of many regulars here talking about race.  And when streets are being painted with BLM graffiti, and buildings are being burned down because criminals are being dealt with by police, it's topical.  I'll stick to being topical on certain threads when everyone else does.
> 
> Your daughter will have to go to Europe if she wants to make more than $20k a year.  Set the expectation now.  And if at all possible, I suggest somewhere the weather is warm and the food is good.


You know where the BLM mural is in Martinez?  Do you remember when this happened:








						Woman runs over husband in Martinez before jumping from bridge
					

A woman intentionally ran over her estranged husband and two other pedestrians crossing a...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 43, thank you for sharing.  EOTL is only for what benefits him and cares zero for young girls who are going into woman hood, let alone those who are 50% native american teenagers.  My dd stood up to BS behavior and her old man stood with her. Go back and read the abuse I took on here.  Was I afraid?  Hell no!!!  Sad sh*t to do to a 14 year old girl and then put insane pressure to verbally commit as a 8th grader.


My DD was pressured by a certain College Coach to commit to their program in 8th grade before the new rule was in place.  She told them, “I don’t know what I want to be outside of soccer yet so I can’t commit to a school that may not fit what I want to be at this point.  I hope you can respect that at this point.”

In short, I hope you’ve taught your little goat that experiences like this are opportunities to grow and learn, not obstacles that hold you back or crutches to fall back on when things don’t go your way. (Which is how you portray it on the forum.).

This is not an attack as much as an olive branch of advice.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> My DD was pressured by a certain College Coach to commit to their program in 8th grade before the new rule was in place.  She told them, “I don’t know what I want to be outside of soccer yet so I can’t commit to a school that may not fit what I want to be at this point.  I hope you can respect that at this point.”
> 
> *In short, I hope you’ve taught your little goat that experiences like this are opportunities to grow and learn, not obstacles that hold you back or crutches to fall back on when things don’t go your way. (Which is how you portray it on the forum.).*
> 
> This is not an attack as much as an olive branch of advice.


My dd has never talked to a D1 coach, only a dumb Doc who was a mess.  Bro, it's all good.  Look, I was told by dads like you and some moms to have my dd "practice" the talk with the D1 coaches in 7th and in 8th grade and to make sure to send your emails.  Her coach bug the sh*t out of me every week for a month.  I said buzz off!!!  I would hear, "Bro, your blowing it for your dd.  She can go here and there and here."  I'm happy your goat got the practice in for her future talks.  I'm not sure where college soccer will be at in two years Kicker and she can talk later with them if their is a reason to.  I came on here a year ago and challenged your squad to a scrimmage. Remember?  I say we do it for charity.  You get your 04s and you can coach. I will get my team and have Coach Buck run the show.  Let's do it for the sake of playing one game bro.  I'm a gamer bro, that's all this is about for me and to make sure the girls are treated with respect, which we ALL know now many were not


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What will the pro game look like in two years?  @MacDre Do you see what I see?  Let's have fresh takes about the woman's pro opportunities, here or abroad.  I'm here to listen and get predictions.  My dd can turn the turbo switch on anytime their is a reason.  $$$$$ would be the reason


Well, I’m hopeful.  My daughters club has made a substantial investment into the women’s side.  I also know that the new women’s coach Franky Oviedo is 100% dedicated because his daughter recently made the first team and the U19 squad for Colombia.  Frankie has a long established history of developing players.  2 years is too soon.  But in 4 years Club Tijuana will be the best women’s side in the world.  Remember where you heard it first.

After watching a few college soccer games and the Challenge Cup all I have to say is, I think Mexico is about to “wake y’all game all the way up.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You know where the BLM mural is in Martinez?  Do you remember when this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No and No.  What's the connection to this conversation?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Well, I’m hopeful.  My daughters club has made a substantial investment into the women’s side.  I also know that the new women’s coach Franky Oviedo is 100% dedicated because his daughter recently made the first team and the U19 squad for Colombia.  Frankie has a long established history of developing players.  2 years is too soon.  But in 4 years Club Tijuana will be the best women’s side in the world.  Remember where you heard it first.
> 
> After watching a few college soccer games and the Challenge Cup all I have to say is, I think Mexico is about to “wake y’all game all the way up.”


Keep me posted.  I'm dead serious.  My dd is ready to go back all in.  $20,000 a year plus all the politics is 100% no.  She was all in from Jan 2016- to around Nov 2017.  That's when we all saw the BS and pay to play up close and I took it personal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 1-  Not true. I do not talk about my dd story everyday. I did speak about a Doc who had bad behavior and a lot power.  I also shared about some who yelled and some who lied. 43 brought some news to the forum and I piggy backed it.  So what?  Does it bother you that I care about girls and suicide and pervs who like control?
> 2- yes we all know your the regular race man and you feed everyone this site sh*t!  I feel like I have to step over all your sh*t every day and its one big mess you make.  Smells like raw sewer stuck in your toilets for over a month
> 3- I bet in two years your takes are all wrong.


In 2 years?  What "takes" are you referring to?  Which ones are wrong now?  I post statistics.  Statistics aren't wrong OR racist, my friend.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Clearly you have never known someone being pursued by a sexual predator in broad daylight (who later was arrested for a previous victim) and then blackballed because she stood up to them while the club defended the predator.  This is not a wilting wallflower just a realist about the dysfunctions in our society, especially when it comes to female athletes.  My point is that everyone should have the right to do what they believe in and not be bullied and not have to justify themselves to others.  That's what freedom is about.


Oh lord. This has nothing to do with the national anthem. She has the right to stand, but neither she nor anyone else has the right to demand that no one will discuss their choice or criticize them. That is the 1st Amendment for you, and that is what freedom is actually about. You don’t get to trash someone for kneeling and then turn around and expect no one will do the same if you stand. If “bullying” were really your problem, you would have stepped up when the racists tried to trash the UCLA kneelers here.

Regardless, she has not been bullied. The NWSL player was not bullied. Neither of them has ever been criticized by any person they know or by anyone who has any power over them. In fact, it is comical that the same people who mocked “safe spaces” are essentially begging for them now that they’re hearing things they don’t like. Snowflake.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In 2 years?  What "takes" are you referring to?  Which ones are wrong now?  I post statistics.  Statistics aren't wrong OR racist, my friend.


Your soccer takes is what I'm talking about.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So, just bringing attention to the fact that 8 pages into this thread on "NWSL Opening Weekend" and not one discussion about the games being played.  This is why women's professional soccer is not a financial powerhouse like men's professional sports - just not enough investment in the actual game itself.  If this audience is not motivated to discuss the athletes and the games outside of race discussions then why would the rest of the public be interested.


You and your racist friends are a pretty small sample size upon which to reach any conclusions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Your soccer takes is what I'm talking about.


You just told me I never talk about soccer.  So what takes are you referring to?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I think Mexico is about to “wake y’all game all the way up.”


I highly doubt that. They have a long way to go on the women's side.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You just told me I never talk about soccer.  So what takes are you referring to?


You've had a few.  When I have time, I'll point them out


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I highly doubt that. They have a long way to go on the women's side.


I would have said that three years ago.  However, what politics, the GDA, pay per play, middlemen like Singer and the virus plus all the politics has set us back big time.  Girls are sick of this and the woman;s game is in big trouble.  Sports should never be about politics.  Soccer?  It's all about politics in the USA!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I would have said that three years ago.  However, what politics, the GDA, pay per play, middlemen like Singer and the virus plus all the politics has set us back big time.  Girls are sick of this and the woman;s game is in big trouble.  Sports should never be about politics.  Soccer?  It's all about politics in the USA!!


All sports in the US have been ruined by politics... and you know why.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> All sports in the US have been ruined by politics... *and you know why.*


Everyone has their own reasons why.  Some are obvious and some are just personal and painful and no one knows about it except those two.  Power is up for grabs like never before.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I highly doubt that. They have a long way to go on the women's side.


Not by what I’m seeing reflected in the Challenge Cup.  You’re thinking old school Mexico that hadn’t invested in the women.  

Tigres beat Houston Dash last year.  More teams like Club Tijuana are starting to take the women’s side seriously.  So, you can expect more ass whoppings coming from south of the border in the near future.  I promise.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Well, I’m hopeful.  My daughters club has made a substantial investment into the women’s side.  I also know that the new women’s coach Franky Oviedo is 100% dedicated because his daughter recently made the first team and the U19 squad for Colombia.  Frankie has a long established history of developing players.  2 years is too soon.  But in 4 years Club Tijuana will be the best women’s side in the world.  Remember where you heard it first.
> 
> After watching a few college soccer games and the Challenge Cup all I have to say is, I think Mexico is about to “wake y’all game all the way up.”


I’m thinking about starting the “Spank that Ass Cup” in TJ.  Where we invite club teams down to TJ to spank that ass, feed them, and send them home with their tails tucked between their legs.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> All sports in the US have been ruined by politics... and you know why.


Not my sports, I still get to watch everything I want.  What's the latest on those cornhole championships?  LMAO.  Poor Outee, he's getting his ass kicked all over the place.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’m thinking about starting the “Spank that Ass Cup” in TJ.  Where we invite club teams down to TJ to spank that ass, feed them, and send them home with their tails tucked between their legs.


Yeah... I'm sure civilized people will send their daughters to Mexico for "Spank that ass".

You still contend you're an educated attorney?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Not my sports, I still get to watch everything I want.  What's the latest on those cornhole championships?  LMAO.  Poor Outee, he's getting his ass kicked all over the place.


I don’t think he’s going to answer you.  He seems like one of those dudes that goes cow tipping and LOVES his sheep if you ask me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Not my sports, I still get to watch everything I want.  What's the latest on those cornhole championships?  LMAO.  Poor Outee, he's getting his ass kicked all over the place.


Well, LeBoon James is desperately trying to destroy the NBA.  I guess only 75% of players being black means they're still on the plantation.

Dick Sherman is offended Cam "Superman won't fall on a fumble" Newton is underpaid... despite having a plethora of exactly ONE offer.

Any day now a black MLB player will bitch about why baseballs, the plate and chalk lines HAVE to be white.  Maybe graffiti some BLM on the mound?


----------



## Justafan (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I don’t think he’s going to answer you.  He seems like one of those dudes that goes cow tipping and LOVES his sheep if you ask me.


Imagine how obnoxious he would be if he was actually winning?  LMAO


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Imagine how obnoxious he would be if he was actually winning?  LMAO


Winning what?  I destroy your sorry ass every week when your parole officer gives you 5 minutes on the internet.  Dumbass.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My dd has never talked to a D1 coach, only a dumb Doc who was a mess.  Bro, it's all good.  Look, I was told by dads like you and some moms to have my dd "practice" the talk with the D1 coaches in 7th and in 8th grade and to make sure to send your emails.  Her coach bug the sh*t out of me every week for a month.  I said buzz off!!!  I would hear, "Bro, your blowing it for your dd.  She can go here and there and here."  I'm happy your goat got the practice in for her future talks.  I'm not sure where college soccer will be at in two years Kicker and she can talk later with them if their is a reason to.  I came on here a year ago and challenged your squad to a scrimmage. Remember?  I say we do it for charity.  You get your 04s and you can coach. I will get my team and have Coach Buck run the show.  Let's do it for the sake of playing one game bro.  I'm a gamer bro, that's all this is about for me and to make sure the girls are treated with respect, which we ALL know now to be true


PM me your coaches contact and I’ll give it to my Coach.  I know he wants to set up scrimmages once things truly open up again so if you want your game, that’s the only way it’s gonna happen.  We did square off 2x’s in the 2018/19 season, wasn’t that enough...lol?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, LeBoon James is desperately trying to destroy the NBA.  I guess only 75% of players being black means they're still on the plantation.
> 
> Dick Sherman is offended Cam "Superman won't fall on a fumble" Newton is underpaid... despite having a plethora of exactly ONE offer.
> 
> Any day now a black MLB player will bitch about why baseballs, the plate and chalk lines HAVE to be white.  Maybe graffiti some BLM on the mound?


I love the Professor but he’ll even tell you that he’s not good enough.  Do you like the Professor Pal?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 10, 2020)

The Italian PM has gone on record stating he wants the women’s game to be a legitimate Professional League in Italy by 2022.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I love the Professor but he’ll even tell you that he’s not good enough.  Do you like the Professor Pal?


Typical white player.  Less about "ME ME ME" and more about making everyone else better.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... I'm sure civilized people will send their daughters to Mexico for "Spank that ass".
> 
> You still contend you're an educated attorney?


Maybe you’re right.  How’s about The Tournament of Champions?  I don’t know if it’s true but I have heard fancy folks like being called champions...Better yet, how about Elite Champions.!!   Would they pay like they weigh to be called Elite Champions pal?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> *1) PM me your coaches contact and I’ll give it to my Coach.  I know he wants to set up scrimmages once things truly open up again so if you want your game, that’s the only way it’s gonna happen. 2) We did square off 2x’s in the 2018/19 season, wasn’t that enough...lol?*


1. Yes, I will for sure. It would be very good idea for our team to play your team before ECNL season starts. However, I was talking about another squad....lol!!!  You get 14 and I get 14.  I dont care what level of players you bring.  Coach Buck and I will be bring a mix bag of talent 
2.  My dd teams won some and lost some to Beach.  Always a tough out.  2018/2019 season of GDA was a waste of time because the games had no true meaning team wise.  It became a very selfish, individual time to showcase one's talent to the scouts.  I hated that year as a fan, and you know that because I told that to your face....lol!  Kicker, your a good man and good dad.  We see a few things differently but all is good. The last time our dd played was at Del Mar, do you remember what Doc was there to watch?  Don't say who, just testing your memory.  He was there for a reason...lol!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe you’re right.  How’s about The Tournament of Champions?  I don’t know if it’s true but I have heard fancy folks like being called champions...Better yet, how about Elite Champions.!!   Would they pay like they weigh to be called Elite Champions pal?


Since most of us have the same opinion of Tijuana, maybe "The Donkey Show Classic" or "Federale's Corruption Showcase"?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Since most of us have the same opinion of Tijuana, maybe "The Donkey Show Classic" or "Federale's Corruption Showcase"?


I think a better name would be The Cartel Classic sponsored by the Sinaloa Cartel. Or hell we can go with The Sinaloa Cartel Classic.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I think a better name would be The Cartel Classic sponsored by the Sinaloa Cartel. Or hell we can go with The Sinaloa Cartel Classic.


I LOVE the Cartel Classic... followed by a list of coaches attending:


----------



## EOTL (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I think a better name would be The Cartel Classic sponsored by the Sinaloa Cartel. Or hell we can go with The Sinaloa Cartel Classic.


How’s the ECNL SoCal region shaping up for fall?  Are you super pumped for all the games against the SoCal teams?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I think a better name would be The Cartel Classic sponsored by the Sinaloa Cartel. Or hell we can go with The Sinaloa Cartel Classic.


You guys watch too much Netflix.  Bring the kids down so they can experience flavorful food and how futbol instead of kickball is played.  
You scared?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How’s the ECNL SoCal region shaping up for fall?  Are you super pumped for all the games against the SoCal teams?


So far so good. Last I checked it is still the SW region. They haven't split the league up to take care of whiners like you. Any sunlight reach the basement where you are hiding out?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You guys watch too much Netflix.  Bring the kids down so they can experience flavorful food and how futbol instead of kickball is played.
> You scared?


I go to Mexico all the time both for work and to visit family. I have a lot of relatives living throughout the country.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You guys watch too much Netflix.  Bring the kids down so they can experience flavorful food and how futbol instead of kickball is played.
> You scared?


Nobody older than 20 chooses to visit Tijuana.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody older than 20 chooses to visit Tijuana.


We are talking about youth soccer.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I go to Mexico all the time both for work and to visit family. I have a lot of relatives living throughout the country.


Great.  Bring the kids down to learn about futbol.


----------



## outside! (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You guys watch too much Netflix.  Bring the kids down so they can experience flavorful food and how futbol instead of kickball is played.
> You scared?


There are some great Mexican futbol players. I personally think however that there are other countries that are better examples of how to play futbol. Mexico was one of the teams I was rooting for in the 2018 World Cup (Senegal was my sentimental favorite). Unfortunately the Mexico NT reflects one of the problems I see with Mexican futbol, in that somebody needs to remind the players that they are part of a team.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> We are talking about youth soccer.


Right.  What did you call it... "Spank that ass Cup"?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> We are talking about youth soccer.


Will they be going over “how to properly throw bags of urine at the opposing team” as a part of the curriculum?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

outside! said:


> There are some great Mexican futbol players. I personally think however that there are other countries that are better examples of how to play futbol. Mexico was one of the teams I was rooting for in the 2018 World Cup (Senegal was my sentimental favorite). Unfortunately the Mexico NT reflects one of the problems I see with Mexican futbol, in that somebody needs to remind the players that they are part of a team.


I agree.  I also think Mexico seriously underperforms for its size.  Mexico Should consistently be in the top 3 soccer nations in the world due to size, resources, and football culture.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will they be going over “how to properly throw bags of urine at the opposing team” as a part of the curriculum?


No comment.  I plead the fifth.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> No comment.  I plead the fifth.


I remember enjoying reading this a decade or so ago.









						Simmons: Sporting emotions at the highest pitch
					

Bill Simmons has experienced a lot of emotional sporting events, but nothing like a World Cup soccer qualifier in Mexico City.




					www.espn.com


----------



## EOTL (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So far so good. Last I checked it is still the SW region. They haven't split the league up to take care of whiners like you. Any sunlight reach the basement where you are hiding out?


Like I told you in May, no one from SoCal is coming to AZ this year. Also correctly predicted AZ would be a Covid s**t show due to idiots like you. 

I agree that ECNL hasn’t booted ya’ll from the SW region yet, but that’s gonna take a little more time, just like the GDA demise that I also predicted. You’ll see.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Winning what?  I destroy your sorry ass every week when your parole officer gives you 5 minutes on the internet.  Dumbass.


Oh yeah, cause you got me with that Leboon James, Dick Sherman ???, and who knows what the fuck...


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Like I told you in May, no one from SoCal is coming to AZ this year. Also correctly predicted AZ would be a Covid s**t show due to idiots like you.
> 
> I agree that ECNL hasn’t booted ya’ll from the SW region yet, but that’s gonna take a little more time, just like the GDA demise that I also predicted. You’ll see.
> 
> View attachment 8096


As I told you before. If leagues in Cal are happening, then ECNL and GA is happening.

At some point you should stop hiding in your basement.

I also keep telling you that you should take the training wheels off your bike. I know your scared, but give it a try.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> As I told you before. If leagues in Cal are happening, then ECNL and GA is happening.
> 
> At some point you should stop hiding in your basement.
> 
> I also keep telling you that you should take the training wheels off your bike. I know your scared, but give it a try.


Y tú deberías de dejar de esconderte en Arizona y venir a Tijuana y aprender a jugar fútbol. Después de que el Club Tijuana les de una paliza les daremos los mejores tacos del mundo y los mandamos a casa.
Te da miedo?
Eres pocho?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Y tú deberías de dejar de esconderte en Arizona y venir a Tijuana y aprender a jugar fútbol. Después de que el Club Tijuana les de una paliza les daremos los mejores tacos del mundo y los mandamos a casa.
> Te da miedo?
> Eres pocho?


Mi DD no tiene que ir a Tijuana para aprender a jugar futbol. Ella esta bien aqui in Phoenix con su propio club. Los mejores tacos del mundo? En Tijuana? Jaja. Muy chistoso. Pero cuando ir a Tijuana tiene que mostrarme donde puedo econtrar buenos tacos. 

Pocho? No. Soy gringo. Mi esposa es de DF.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Mi DD no tiene que ir a Tijuana para aprender a jugar futbol. Ella esta bien aqui in Phoenix con su propio club. Los mejores tacos del mundo? En Tijuana? Jaja. Muy chistoso. Pero cuando ir a Tijuana tiene que mostrarme donde puedo econtrar buenos tacos.
> 
> Pocho? No. Soy gringo. Mi esposa es de DF.


Cuando vengas a Tijuana, yo pago por los tacos


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Not a lawyer.  I’m a soccer dad.  I’m saying white collar crimes are not pursued with the same zeal as street crime.  I’m also saying corporate “neighborhoods” are not over-policed like black neighborhoods.
> 
> Look at all the trouble the current administration is experiencing.  Epstein.  Or here’s an example from my former life:
> 
> ...


Why didn’t Obama fix it?
Maybe Biden will this time around.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Cuando vengas a Tijuana, yo pago por los tacos


Y las cervezas?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Well, I’m hopeful.  My daughters club has made a substantial investment into the women’s side.  I also know that the new women’s coach Franky Oviedo is 100% dedicated because his daughter recently made the first team and the U19 squad for Colombia.  Frankie has a long established history of developing players.  2 years is too soon.  But in 4 years Club Tijuana will be the best women’s side in the world.  Remember where you heard it first.


Who will pay?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why didn’t Obama fix it?
> Maybe Biden will this time around.


There you go with that square shit again.  I dedicate this song to you:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Since most of us have the same opinion of Tijuana, maybe "The Donkey Show Classic" or "Federale's Corruption Showcase"?


How about Operation fast and Furious?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Y las cervezas?


Claro que si, no pensé que lo tenía que mencionar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will they be going over “how to properly throw bags of urine at the opposing team” as a part of the curriculum?


I remember when Mexico came to the coliseum. What a bunch of third world  shit hole dwellers their fans are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Oh yeah, cause you got me with that Leboon James, Dick Sherman ???, and who knows what the fuck...


If I put some money on your account, can you buy a bag of Hot Cheetos and stay a little longer, you stupid fuck?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> There you go with that square shit again.  I dedicate this song to you:


LMAO!  Holy fuck... any mildly retarded clown can make a video these days.

He said 1 critical thing, though.  "ah don't think ah ever had a President make mah life better."

That's right, you fucking moron.  It's up to YOU to make your life better... not someone else.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about Operation fast and Furious?


Maybe throw this on the jumbotron and see how many of them flee into the night...


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You and your racist friends are a pretty small sample size upon which to reach any conclusions.


Huh?  I don't even understand what you are talking about anymore.  You don't even get the point and every comment you choose to respond with some personal demeaning attack.  I have always liked your posts and often supported what you have had to say on this forum but now you are just an ass as everyone says.  You can't accuse someone of being a racist that you don't even know and I have not trashed anyone for kneeling.  I'm about freedom to live your life and respect.  Are you losing your cool during the quarantine?  You are especially nasty and angry these days.


----------



## EOTL (Jul 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Huh?  I don't even understand what you are talking about anymore.  You don't even get the point and every comment you choose to respond with some personal demeaning attack.  I have always liked your posts and often supported what you have had to say on this forum but now you are just an ass as everyone says.  You can't accuse someone of being a racist that you don't even know and I have not trashed anyone for kneeling.  I'm about freedom to live your life and respect.  Are you losing your cool during the quarantine?  You are especially nasty and angry these days.


Whatever you say....



Soccer43 said:


> Kneeling during the national anthem at a sporting event does nothing to bring about real change.  What it does do is just bring attention to yourself.. Donate some of your time, money and celebrity status to create programs that will create real change.   It is a pretty easy thing, that requires no effort at all to take a knee for a couple minutes but contributing your time and resources to invest in something genuine, that can't be put in a tweet or a photo on social media requires genuine investment.  Why would you want to wear a jersey with a flag on it when you can't tolerate respecting that flag and the country behind it for a few minutes?  It is fine enough for you to get your own personal pleasure and thrill from playing the game on an international level.  If you really want to make a meaningful stance, refuse to put that jersey on and say you won't play on a US national team until racism is ended.  But that would require a real sacrifice on your part.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Whatever you say....


@EOTL has humble pie for sale.  Anyone else want a slice?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Whatever you say....


How is that racist or bashing anyone?  I am challenging them to do something meaningful that creates real change .  I didn’t call anyone a POS or call them names.  I pointed out that their actions were not productive to bring about real meaningful change and all it did was bring attention to themselves.  I also pointed out that they had not made any really sacrifice.  Didn’t make your point very well.  Find a post where I called them names or made any type of racist post.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 11, 2020)

What is the program any of them have funded?  What is the initiative any of them have put into action?  What time have they personally committed to a cause related to any of this?  Have they participated on a committee or an action group to bring about changes?   I posted a link of an African American basketball player that made a personal sacrifice In her athletic career to be active in a real way.  I do find it at odds to say that you protest the country but then put on a jersey with that same flag so you get to travel the world and play soccer.  If I was so disgusted by a country I wouldn’t play for it.  That’s making a real sacrifice for your beliefs


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> How is that racist or bashing anyone?  I am challenging them to do something meaningful that creates real change .  I didn’t call anyone a POS or call them names.  I pointed out that their actions were not productive to bring about real meaningful change and all it did was bring attention to themselves.  I also pointed out that they had not made any really sacrifice.  Didn’t make your point very well.  Find a post where I called them names or made any type of racist post.


Why do you have such an old school narrow definition of racist?  You are a racist because you put form over substance.  Instead of addressing police brutality against blacks you’d rather attack the black mans form instead of doing anything substantive to resolve the problem of police brutality.  What have you done with to ensure equality for all that has been more effective than kneeling?
By the way, do you still think kneeling is a bad idea?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> What is the program any of them have funded?  What is the initiative any of them have put into action?  What time have they personally committed to a cause related to any of this?  Have they participated on a committee or an action group to bring about changes?   I posted a link of an African American basketball player that made a personal sacrifice In her athletic career to be active in a real way.  I do find it at odds to say that you protest the country but then put on a jersey with that same flag so you get to travel the world and play soccer.  If I was so disgusted by a country I wouldn’t play for it.  That’s making a real sacrifice for your beliefs


43, the country we had is not the country they want.  What I mean is this.  For some, they feel this is their time to fight for equality for them and what they want.  HC was supposed to win and she didnt.  So this is their last stand.  We have to figure out peace somehow but sometimes things get more radical and I think were in those times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Why do you have such an old school narrow definition of racist?  You are a racist because you put form over substance.  Instead of addressing police brutality against blacks you’d rather attack the black mans form instead of doing anything substantive to resolve the problem of police brutality.  What have you done with to ensure equality for all that has been more effective than kneeling?
> By the way, do you still think kneeling is a bad idea?


Whitey bad.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> What is the program any of them have funded?  What is the initiative any of them have put into action?  What time have they personally committed to a cause related to any of this?  Have they participated on a committee or an action group to bring about changes?   I posted a link of an African American basketball player that made a personal sacrifice In her athletic career to be active in a real way.  I do find it at odds to say that you protest the country but then put on a jersey with that same flag so you get to travel the world and play soccer.  If I was so disgusted by a country I wouldn’t play for it.  That’s making a real sacrifice for your beliefs


This is dumb as fuck.  Patronizing and offensive too.  What have you done to ensure equality?

Why do you find it odd that a player would protest their country?  Do you have kids?  Do your kids protest some of the dumb ass shit that comes out of your mouth?  If so, why does your dumb racist hillbilly ass find it odd that black folks would use sports as a platform to protest?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

As we go about talking some politics, I have a few questions for all my friends.  My brain is trying to figure out a few things.  How many abortions since 1972?  How many of those babies were black?  My friend Bruno asked me to ask you this question and this one.  How many more blacks would you have today if 75% were born and they reproduced?  Think about that as you get all mad and angry at all the white people.  I just want everyone to live and have a chance at life. I also believe with all extra black people you would have today, you would have some serious voting power and that is how you play safe in America.  Just saying.........


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> As we go about talking some politics, I have a few questions for all my friends.  My brain is trying to figure out a few things.  How many abortions since 1972?  How many of those babies were black?  My friend Bruno asked me to ask you this question and this one.  How many more blacks would you have today if 75% were born and they reproduced?  Think about that as you get all mad and angry at all the white people.  I just want everyone to live and have a chance at life. I also believe with all extra black people you would have today, you would have some serious voting power and that is how you play safe in America.  Just saying.........


Birth control too.  I’m not sure it would make a difference because society has changed.  My great grandmother had over 20 kids because most people lived and worked on farms.  In the technological society that we live in today, it’s very rare for someone to be “King-Ding-A-Ling” like @dad4 and have 4 kids!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Thou shalt *love thy neighbour* as thyself.

Let me get this off my chest too.  The most important life that matters is my life.  You all get that?  Second, is my wife and two kids.  Our lives matter first, not anyone else.  Sorry about that.  Once I love myself first, I pay it forward and love my wife and kids and our neighbors. Notice Jesus didn;t say what color the neighbor?  The biggest joke I ever witnessed in this four month circus of elephant sh*t is all those white folks at a cult gathering repeating that they would love their black neighbors as much as their white neighbors.  If you have to repeat that over and over, you got some serious bigotry in your soul!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Birth control too.  I’m not sure it would make a difference because society has changed.  My great grandmother had over 20 kids because most people lived and worked on farms.  In the technological society it’s very rare for someone to be “King-Ding-A-Ling” like @dad4 and have 4 kids!


Sure, whatever.  Abortion is birth control and, control how many blacks are born.  Come on man, you dont see that?  You guys got played big time.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Birth control too.  I’m not sure it would make a difference because society has changed.  My great grandmother had over 20 kids because most people lived and worked on farms.  In the technological society that we live in today, it’s very rare for someone to be “King-Ding-A-Ling” like @dad4 and have 4 kids!


Think about this Dre.  White conservatives who I guess are racist what all the black babies born.  The white liberals you guys joined up with are going out of their way to kill your offspring.  Hello???  Ding ding ding.......If you want them all killed because, then just tell me and I'll respect that.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Sure, whatever.  Abortion is birth control and, control how many blacks are born.  Come on man, you dont see that?  You guys got played big time.


Yes, I see it.  But, my question to you is where are all the black kids gonna work? Our schools suck and they can’t find jobs now. If the black population increased, white folks would just build more prisons to house these undereducated unemployable black men.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

In fact Dre, Latinos keep their babies a lot more than the blacks and that is why OC has so many Latinos imo.  Too many blacks have been killed before they could breath on their own.  That sucks and that is the truth.  It's not too late to save a few by adoption or just try and have birth control before 5 months in the womb.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Yes, I see it.  But, my question to you is where are all the black kids gonna work.  Our schools suck and they can’t find jobs now. If the black population increased, white folks would just build more prisons to house these undereducated unemployable black men.


Sounds like a big excuse to kill your brothers and sisters and then blame us for not allowing your peeps to be born.  We all need to take personal responsibility and too many are making excuses left and right.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> In fact Dre, Latinos keep their babies a lot more than the blacks and that is why OC has so many Latinos imo.  Too many blacks have been killed before they could breath on their own.  That sucks and that is the truth.  It's not too late to save a few by adoption or just try and have birth control before 5 months in the womb.


OC has lots of Latinos because it’s close to the Mexican border.  The real issue with increasing the black population is that Africa is very far away.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Plus Dre, when young men are taught to go have sex and not to worry about it because your girl and just have an abortion for free is all the more to just go have sex.  I wonder why some girls keep the baby?  Do you know why?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> OC has lots of Latinos because it’s close to the Mexican border.  The real issue with increasing the black population is that Africa is very far away.


I sweat to you Santa Ana and OC has grown big time with Latinos.  You think they all just got here?  No, they built their dreams here with their families and grew by having more offspring and not killing them.  They now have big time voting power and that is why OC has been more blue.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Sounds like a big excuse to kill your brothers and sisters and then blame us for not allowing your peeps to be born.  We all need to take personal responsibility and too many are making excuses left and right.


Most blacks live in the South and have strong Christian values.  I think you may be “putting the paint where it ain’t.”


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Most blacks live in the South and have strong Christian values.  I think you may be “putting the paint where it ain’t.”


How many black babies ((fetus)) have been disposed of since 1972?  Please, answer this one question?  Then, when you get the real truthful answer, set down and do some math.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I sweat to you Santa Ana and OC has grown big time with Latinos.  You think they all just got here?  No, they built their dreams here with their families and grew by having more offspring and not killing them.  They now have big time voting power and that is why OC has been more blue.


No, I’m not saying they all just arrived.  I’m saying if OC was 50 miles from Africa you’d have a high black population in OC too.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How many black babies ((fetus)) have been disposed of since 1972?  Please, answer this one question?  Then, when you get the real truthful answer, set down and do some math.
> [/QUOTE
> IDK


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> No, I’m not saying they all just arrived.  I’m saying if OC was 50 miles from Africa you’d have a high black population in OC too.


Come on man, your smarter than that.  Seriously Dre, this is about life and death.  Were closing down life because were trying to save 80 year olds. 50,000,000 unborn babies.  Holy sh*t!!!  This is insane and the same group is finally admitting that their racist now and now have white guilt.  I think you got all this backwards dre and I hope you see that some day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> This is dumb as fuck.  Patronizing and offensive too.  What have you done to ensure equality?
> 
> Why do you find it odd that a player would protest their country?  Do you have kids?  Do your kids protest some of the dumb ass shit that comes out of your mouth?  If so, why does your dumb racist hillbilly ass find it odd that black folks would use sports as a platform to protest?


Guilty until proven innocent?
What have we done to promote inequality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Come on man, your smarter than that.  Seriously Dre, this is about life and death.  Were closing down life because were trying to save 80 year olds. 50,000,000 unborn babies.  Holy sh*t!!!  This is insane and the same group is finally admitting that their racist now and now have white guilt.  I think you got all this backwards dre and I hope you see that some day.


Must be hard to see through all those victim tears.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Guilty until proven innocent?
> What have we done to promote inequality.


Not relinquishing your white male privilege and constantly asserting we live in a meritocracy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Yes, I see it.  But, my question to you is where are all the black kids gonna work? Our schools suck and they can’t find jobs now. If the black population increased, white folks would just build more prisons to house these undereducated unemployable black men.


What happened to you?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be hard to see through all those victim tears.


You know what Joe, it really is.  Its sad so many who never got a chance and it's sad.....


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Come on man, your smarter than that.  Seriously Dre, this is about life and death.  Were closing down life because were trying to save 80 year olds. 50,000,000 unborn babies.  Holy sh*t!!!  This is insane and the same group is finally admitting that their racist now and now have white guilt.  I think you got all this backwards dre and I hope you see that some day.


All those unborn babies are black?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Not relinquishing your white male privilege and constantly asserting we live in a meritocracy.


Guilty of nothing, again.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> All those unborn babies are black?


No, not all those 50,000,000 babies.  My friend gave me a staggering number.  Google it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> All those unborn babies are black?


Does it matter what color millions of dead babies are?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened to you?


I’m a “safe” black that benefits from white privilege.  You know like the kind of blacks on the USWNT and the one in the white house a few years ago.  Or like the ones where white men built black colleges to educate their illegitimate kids.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> All those unborn babies are black?


If you study up on it, it's actually a civil right for blacks to kill their own babies.  Dude, this is real stuff.  You guys are getting played but theirs not much I can do for you.  Money talks and just look at the media.  Watch ESPN lately?  This is all yours bro and I don;t think it will work.  Money & Power is hard to give up.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

N


Sheriff Joe said:


> Does it matter what color millions of dead babies are?


No, it’s an atrocity either way.  But I was clarifying because were talking about the black community.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> N
> 
> No, it’s an atrocity either way.  But I was clarifying because were talking about the* black community.*


So why are black woman being pushed, encouraged, advised, lead to the clinics?  Were treating humans like going to the vets.  "Hi, I need to set up appointment to depose of my five month old baby boy.  What opening you got this week?  How much?"  It's called population control for bastards of all kids.  Babies like me got labeled before they were born.  Read up on Nixons quotes.  Read up on Sangers quotes.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m not sure if birth control is the solution.  EJ, most “blacks” in the US are multi-ethnic.  I think a better solution may be to look at how we define race.  Why is the one drop rule still in effect?  Why are biracial kids never considered white?  Do you think your kids would benefit if they could be certified as white?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> *I’m not sure if birth control is the solution.  EJ, most “blacks” in the US are multi-ethnic.*  I think a better solution may be to look at how we define race.  Why is the one drop rule still in effect?  Why are biracial kids never considered white? * Do you think your kids would benefit if they could be certified as white?*


Not the ones getting killed before their born.  Think about it Dre.  Your smart and I love you and I mean that.  
My kids have benefited because they both have worked hard dre and they make no excuses.  I'm serious.  They both feel like their Americans and are a part of an awesome family.  We love each and that's the point of the lesson.  Everyone needs a family first and then neighbors, not a village.  A village is a cult with cult leaders.  No thanks!!!


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So why are black woman being pushed, encouraged, advised, lead to the clinics?  Were treating humans like going to the vets.  "Hi, I need to set up appointment to depose of my five month old baby boy.  What opening you got this week?  How much?"  It's called population control for bastards of all kids.  Babies like me got labeled before they were born.  Read up on Nixons quotes.  Read up on Sangers quotes.


I don’t think only black women are being advised on this issue.  I honestly don’t know much about birth control.  I have some real southern religious zealots in my family so I have not witnessed what you are talking about.  
I’ll look into it.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Why are biracial kids never considered white?


Because most of us have an easier time recognizing faces from our own ethnic/social group.

If you grew up amidst Irish faces, Irish faces are easier to understand.  If you grew up amidst Nigerian faces, Nigerian faces would be easier to understand.

Add in TV and movies, dont be surprised if the world views you and me by how much we do or do not look like the movie stars of 1970-2000


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’m not sure if birth control is the solution.  EJ, most “blacks” in the US are multi-ethnic.  I think a better solution may be to look at how we define race.  Why is the one drop rule still in effect?  Why are biracial kids never considered white?  Do you think your kids would benefit if they could be certified as white?


Let’s ask Obama why he considered himself black when he was more white?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I don’t think only black women are being advised on this issue.  I honestly don’t know much about birth control.  I have some *real southern religious zealots* in my family so I have not witnessed what you are talking about.
> I’ll look into it.


Ya, those zealots just want babies to be born, dam them zealots.  We also have zealots rioting in the streets also.  Pick your zealots is the new way...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Is this enough white guilt for you?








						California to release 8,000 inmates in attempt to combat COVID-19 spike in prisons
					

More than a third of the inmates at San Quentin State Prison tested positive for coronavirus




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this enough white guilt for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said this a long time ago.  We need to give everyone ((except the real crazy prisoners)) a mulligan.  Flynn got one for being big liar ((I think we would all be guilty of a lie so he; seems like a good guy)) and Stone just got released before he even went to jail.  I have no idea what these 8,000 did but let's give them a second chance just like Roger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I said this a long time ago.  We need to give everyone ((except the real crazy prisoners)) a mulligan.  Flynn got one for being big liar ((I think we would all be guilty of a lie so he; seems like a good guy)) and Stone just got released before he even went to jail.  I have no idea what these 8,000 did but let's give them a second chance just like Roger.


Let’s not.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> On behalf of the white man's world, you're welcome for providing you the opportunities.


HA.  You can't say that...only people with a respectable job and are a contributing member to society can say that


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s not.


Too late


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Too late


Let’s just be thankful for the 2nd amendment, don’t worry, I will protect you after they get rid of the police.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s just be thankful for the 2nd amendment, don’t worry, I will protect you after they get rid of the police.


I know you will and so many others will too.  My best friend Bruno has a mansion and told me and my family we can have the third floor.  He built it for his parents before they died.  I'm heading there sometime before the election.  After that, we both bought some great property ((I will never share)) that has two house on it.  I will never, ever be with a Karan or someone like Nurse Rachet over my life and watching my every move.  This is not going to be easy fix after the elections, regardless of WHO wins.  The Karen that I have a hard time with is the one's who used to scream in my face when I told her that babies in the womb are actually alive.  This was in 1985 too.  Oh my, it was hard times and very emotional.  Today, we have cameras watching little guy play and be all safe.  I learned over the years that woman have a lot of pain and abuse from the men on earth.  That cannot be denied and it helps me understand their side more.  I have had some of the best talks with woman over this and it's awesome.  I'm not trying to over turn a law. I just want more adoptions.  So instead of 1,500,000 a year aborted, maybe only 1,250,000 are aborted and extra 250,000 live each year.  Again, were closing down everything to save 80 years olds.  Let's save some babies too.  That is a great start.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Because most of us have an easier time recognizing faces from our own ethnic/social group.
> 
> If you grew up amidst Irish faces, Irish faces are easier to understand.  If you grew up amidst Nigerian faces, Nigerian faces would be easier to understand.
> 
> Add in TV and movies, dont be surprised if the world views you and me by how much we do or do not look like the movie stars of 1970-2000


Whoa buddy.  This doesn’t explain why.  Look at a picture of Rose Lavelle and Abigail Kim.  Christen Press doesn’t look more like Abagail Kim than she does Rose Lavelle.  I think it could go either way but for the 1 drop rule.

Still trying to keep hope alive for that utopian post racial society I see.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Whoa buddy.  This doesn’t explain why.  Look at a picture of Rose Lavelle and Abigail Kim.  Christen Press doesn’t look more like Abagail Kim than she does Rose Lavelle.  I think it could go either way but for the 1 drop rule.
> 
> Still trying to keep hope alive for that utopian post racial society I see.


That's what I mean.  You are better at recognizing dark skinned faces than I am.  People who look different to you look the same to me.

Why?  My middle school had one black family, and my high school had zero.  My brain didn't start training itself to see skin tones until I was 20 years old.

So, yes.  Press and Kim look more alike to me than they do to you.  

Come visit the post racial utopia.  We can have chitterlings and haggis for dinner.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> This is dumb as fuck.  Patronizing and offensive too.  What have you done to ensure equality?
> 
> Why do you find it odd that a player would protest their country?  Do you have kids?  Do your kids protest some of the dumb ass shit that comes out of your mouth?  If so, why does your dumb racist hillbilly ass find it odd that black folks would use sports as a platform to protest?


So this is the problem.  Instead of having a legitimate and useful discussion to bring about change people resort to calling me a "racist hillbilly ass" and attacking my words as "dumb ass shit"  real mature and effective.  
1.  I don't like kneeling for the flag because it is not my view of respect for our country and the freedoms that we do have and the individuals that have fought to make sure the rights of individuals are protected.
2.  Everyone has a right to do what they want, kneel, lay down, burn the flag whatever they want.  That's the point, it is a free country.
3.  My point was and is - if you feel such negativity about the country and you want to protest in this way why are you comfortable putting on a jersey with the same flag and representing this country?  That is a disconnect.  Use your celebrity and wealth to do something more, after you have gotten people's attention.  Once they are done kneeling nothing else is done.
4.  Can't really point a finger am me dude- My entire job is around doing something about these issues.   In my work, all day long, I am involved in exactly what I am talking about - creating real change to correct discrimination and injustice and increasing access, resources and opportunities for individuals from diverse communities.
5.  Try having a real, respectful conversation to create change not personal rude attacks that do nothing but create more hatred and discrimination.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So this is the problem.  Instead of having a legitimate and useful discussion to bring about change people resort to calling me a "racist hillbilly ass" and attacking my words as "dumb ass shit"  real mature and effective.
> 1.  I don't like kneeling for the flag because it is not my view of respect for our country and the freedoms that we do have and the individuals that have fought to make sure the rights of individuals are protected.
> 2.  Everyone has a right to do what they want, kneel, lay down, burn the flag whatever they want.  That's the point, it is a free country.
> 3.  My point was and is - if you feel such negativity about the country and you want to protest in this way why are you comfortable putting on a jersey with the same flag and representing this country?  That is a disconnect.  Use your celebrity and wealth to do something more, after you have gotten people's attention.  Once they are done kneeling nothing else is done.
> ...


Okay, I’ll be polite.  I just have a low tolerance for what I perceive to be pure unadulterated passive aggressive bullshit.  So, my bad.

Sir, could you please reconcile the position you take in #1 and #3 with your position in #2?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't know what reconciliation is needed.  My personal belief is that I choose to show respect to the flag by standing as it reflects the good and the opportunities in our country for all citizens.  There are a lot of bad people in the world that do hurtful things to others just because their skin color is different but rejecting the whole country doesn't fix that and just breeds more dissonance.  But the beauty of this country is freedom.  People have the right to think and behave differently than me.  My point has always been, if you have disdain for this country why would you want to represent it on the international stage?  They have a right to kneel but I am calling on them to do something real that takes real sacrifice behind one simple action for 1 min and 40 seconds.


----------



## met61 (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’m a “safe” black that benefits from white privilege.  You know like the kind of blacks on the USWNT and the one in the white house a few years ago.  Or like the ones where white men built black colleges to educate their illegitimate kids.


What part of success, or lack thereof, do you feel individual blacks are responsible for?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

met61 said:


> What part of success, or lack thereof, do you feel individual blacks are responsible for?


Maybe the problem with your understanding is that you are framing the issue wrong.  The issue is not success or lack there of.  The issue is the lack of equal opportunity.

Got it hard charger?  Let’s isolate the issue and debate.  I will destroy you like those that preceded you because I have the truth on my side.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe the problem with your understanding is that you are framing the issue wrong.  The issue is not success or lack there of.  The issue is the lack of equal opportunity.
> 
> Got it hard charger?  Let’s isolate the issue and debate.  I will destroy you like those that preceded you because I have the truth on my side.


_The_ issue?  Who said major societal problems only have one cause?

That's some pretty serious trash talk for someone who leads with a single cause fallacy.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> _The_ issue?  Who said major societal problems only have one cause?
> 
> That's some pretty serious trash talk for someone who leads with a single cause fallacy.


Objection.  Assumes facts not in evidence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Why do you have such an old school narrow definition of racist?  You are a racist because you put form over substance.  Instead of addressing police brutality against blacks you’d rather attack the black mans form instead of doing anything substantive to resolve the problem of police brutality.  What have you done with to ensure equality for all that has been more effective than kneeling?
> By the way, do you still think kneeling is a bad idea?


And you put skin color over right and wrong.  And let's face it, when blacks kill each other 10 times more than cops do, but all you give a fuck about is bashing cops so you can get away with more crime, nobody believes or supports your bullshit.  

If you want equality for your race... start holding black people accountable.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> This is dumb as fuck.  Patronizing and offensive too.  What have you done to ensure equality?
> 
> Why do you find it odd that a player would protest their country?  Do you have kids?  Do your kids protest some of the dumb ass shit that comes out of your mouth?  If so, why does your dumb racist hillbilly ass find it odd that black folks would use sports as a platform to protest?


Nobody finds black whining as odd.  When you can't compete without the bar already being lowered, it's not like anyone expects you to look in the mirror.  A failed race will play victim... all the while murdering itself at the tune of 50 times per month.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

LMAO!  And NO MENTION of any fathers.









						'It was a blessing': A trio of Ohio sisters gave birth on the same day, by the same doctor
					

The odds of three sisters having babies on the same day are 1 in 50 million. It happened July 3 in Mansfield, Ohio.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> HA.  You can't say that...only people with a respectable job and are a contributing member to society can say that


I'm happy to buy you a 1-way ticket back to Wakanda since it's so tough for you to be equal here.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Objection.  Assumes facts not in evidence.


Evidence:


MacDre said:


> The issue is not success or lack there of.  The issue is the lack of equal opportunity.


You are arguing that, because lack of opportunity is an issue, lack of success must not be an issue.

Not logical.  Why can't I believe that lack of opportunity is one important issue among many?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Evidence:
> 
> You are arguing that, because lack of opportunity is an issue, lack of success must not be an issue.
> 
> Not logical.  Why can't I believe that lack of opportunity is one important issue among many?


Incorrect.  I’m saying I have never advocated for or against the success of black folks.  I’m saying the issue that blacks folks are raising now and in the past is the lack of equal opportunity.
Finally, I’m saying debating success is a red herring.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 11, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> HA.  You can't say that...only people with a respectable job and are a contributing member to society can say that


I'm happy to buy you a 1-way ticket back to Wakanda since it's so tough for you to be equal here.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 11, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Incorrect.  I’m saying I have never advocated for or against the success of black folks.  I’m saying the issue that blacks folks are raising now and in the past is the lack of equal opportunity.
> Finally, I’m saying debating success is a red herring.


There it is again.  “_the _issue”.  

Lack of opportunity is _an _issue, and one that I agree is important.

Now why should I believe it is “_the_ issue”, to the exclusion of all other issues?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> There it is again.  “_the _issue”.
> 
> Lack of opportunity is _an _issue, and one that I agree is important.
> 
> Now why should I believe it is “_the_ issue”, to the exclusion of all other issues?


It doesn’t matter what you believe.  This is not about you.  Look at the history.  Was overturning separate but EQUAL about success or equality?  Were Dr. Kings speeches about success or equality?

Your piss poor attempt to throw a red herring at me is a clear example of what modern day racism often looks like.  It’s kinda pathetic that you want to pontificate about the success or lack their of for a group that never had equality.

I see you don’t want to debate the lack of equality in the black community because you know I will destroy you too.

Talking about success is not my job.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> It doesn’t matter what you believe.  This is not about you.  Look at the history.  Was overturning separate but EQUAL about success or equality?  Were Dr. Kings speeches about success or equality?
> 
> Your piss poor attempt to throw a red herring at me is a clear example of what modern day racism often looks like.  It’s kinda pathetic that you want to pontificate about the success or lack their of for a group that never had equality.
> 
> ...


Ok.  It doesn’t matter what I believe.

Why should anyone believe that lack of equal opportunity is the issue, to the exclusion of all other issues?  

I‘m not debating you about lack of opportunity, because I sense we agree it is part of the problem.  

I am debating you about whether there are other parts of the problem that also need to be addressed.  

And why bother with “piss poor”, “i will destroy you” and the trash talk?  You just repeated the same argument and added “whoo yeah, I crushed you.”.   And tossed in a sideways racism accusation.  

Can you, without bragging or accusing me of racism, tell me why historic and current lack of opportunity should be considered the ONLY issue?

Or, do we agree that there is more than one underlying problem, and we can stop arguing about it?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Ok.  It doesn’t matter what I believe.
> 
> Why should anyone believe that lack of equal opportunity is the issue, to the exclusion of all other issues?
> 
> ...


Because equal opportunity is and has been the issue that aggrieved blacks have raised.  Blacks are successful without equal opportunity so equal opportunity will enhance their success.

I also don’t think the issues that plague the black community can be accurately assessed until their is equal opportunity because it turns into a situation where you are blaming the victim.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Because equal opportunity is and has been the issue that aggrieved blacks have raised.  Blacks are successful without equal opportunity so equal opportunity will enhance their success.
> 
> I also don’t think the issues that plague the black community can be accurately assessed until their is equal opportunity because it turns into a situation where you are blaming the victim.


Not disputed.  Lack of opportunity is an important issue.

If we also agree that there are other important issues, such as those raised by #enoughisenough, then we simply agree.

If you claim that the other issues do not exist, then your side has failed to make its argument.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Because equal opportunity is and has been the issue that aggrieved blacks have raised.  Blacks are successful without equal opportunity so equal opportunity will enhance their success.
> 
> I also don’t think the issues that plague the black community can be accurately assessed until their is equal opportunity because it turns into a situation where you are blaming the victim.


Give me 3 examples of black people not having equal opportunity.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not disputed.  Lack of opportunity is an important issue.
> 
> If we also agree that there are other important issues, such as those raised by #enoughisenough, then we simply agree.
> 
> If you claim that the other issues do not exist, then your side has failed to make its argument.


Listen, other issues exist in the black community the same way issues exist and persist in other communities.  Moreover, the standard is not the black community needs to eradicate all issues before anyone can address grievances.
If you are trying to imply that blacks need to take some responsibility.  I again invite to look very closely at the Black Panther Party to understand how we got here.

Again, the position you’re  taking is racist because you are attempting to minimize the lack of equal opportunity in the black community by pointing out issues that plague the black community and other communities too.

Would you leave room for the possibility that many of the issues plaguing the black community are the result of inequality?

Why isn’t your comment just, we need equality for all?

Why do you feel a need to find fault in the black community when a valid grievance is raised?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Give me 3 examples of black people not having equal opportunity.


Life.  Liberty.  And the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Life.  Liberty.  And the pursuit of happiness.


Well, you take your own lives... so that's your fault.
Liberty?  You have the same liberties as everyone else.  So that's bullshit.
The pursuit of of happiness.  You still sitting around waiting for reparations to pay your rent?

That's what I thought, Dre.  Everytime I challenge you to back up your bullshit... you run the other direction.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh darn!  Another oppressed brutha, who could be Obama's son, getting shot being stupid.

Looks to me like he dindu nuffins... until he pulled a gun out and shot at police.









						Graphic Video of Man Firing at Police Before Fatal Shooting Released by DPD
					

Graphic Video Of Man Firing At Police Before Fatal Shooting Released By DPD




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Listen, other issues exist in the black community the same way issues exist and persist in other communities.  Moreover, the standard is not the black community needs to eradicate all issues before anyone can address grievances.
> If you are trying to imply that blacks need to take some responsibility.  I again invite to look very closely at the Black Panther Party to understand how we got here.
> 
> Again, the position you’re  taking is racist because you are attempting to minimize the lack of equal opportunity in the black community by pointing out issues that plague the black community and other communities too.
> ...


Second time this thread you came out with the racism accusation.

Ok.  We agree that there are multiple issues.  You can try to dig yourself deeper by claiming all of the issues are just symptoms of a single cause.  But that argument won’t hold up either. 

Or, we can accept it is a complicated set of problems with multiple causes, both internal and external.  And which requires multuple solutions, both internal and external.  

I can’t agree with you that all communities have these same issues at a similar scale.  The statistics don’t support you on that.  It’s not even close.

My community ( mostly middle class tech geeks ) has a different set of issues.  I’d say selfish and entitled resource consumption is a much bigger problem for us than violence.   We live more than a little too high on the hog, and we get pretty darn defensive when someone points it out.  A big issue, but a very different one.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Second time this thread you came out with the racism accusation.
> 
> Ok.  We agree that there are multiple issues.  You can try to dig yourself deeper by claiming all of the issues are just symptoms of a single cause.  But that argument won’t hold up either.
> 
> ...


I reassert my allegation of racism because your reply was vague and non-responsive.  Could you please answer my questions with specificity?


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe the problem with your understanding is that you are framing the issue wrong.  The issue is not success or lack there of.  The issue is the lack of equal opportunity.
> 
> Got it hard charger?  Let’s isolate the issue and debate.  I will destroy you like those that preceded you because I have the truth on my side.The


Sometimes people make their own opportunities through hard work and dedication. As an example, Marcyliena Morgan, Lawrence Bobo, Mae Jemison, Ronald McNair, Fred Gregory, Barack Obama, Oprah Winfrey, Marian Anderson, Louis Armstrong, Sammy Davis Jr.,  Billie Holiday, James Van Der Zee, Percy Julian, Katherine Johnson, Alexa Canady. The list can go on and on. We can all find excuses for our failures and lack of success. These amazing individuals did not let anything stop them.  We should all be so determined.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Sometimes people make their own opportunities through hard work and dedication. As an example, Marcyliena Morgan, Lawrence Bobo, Mae Jemison, Ronald McNair, Fred Gregory, Barack Obama, Oprah Winfrey, Marian Anderson, Louis Armstrong, Sammy Davis Jr.,  Billie Holiday, James Van Der Zee, Percy Julian, Katherine Johnson, Alexa Canady. The list can go on and on. We can all find excuses for our failures and lack of success. These amazing individuals did not let anything stop them.  We should all be so determined.


Again the issue is not success.  All communities have success stories and failures.  The issue is now and has always been the lack of equal opportunity.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I reassert my allegation of racism because your reply was vague and non-responsive.  Could you please answer my questions with specificity?


That's three.

Enjoy name calling.  But I am out for now.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That's three.
> 
> Enjoy name calling.  But I am out for now.


I am not name calling.  I am politely explaining to you why your actions are racist.  I didn’t just call you a name, I explained why your actions are racist.  I also answered all of your questions.

Why can’t I call your actions racist if I explain why?  How can we progress if I can’t raise issues?

Finally, if you feel so righteous please answer my questions with specificity?

One more thing, how do you feel I could be more tactful in telling someone their actions are racist?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I am not name calling.  I am politely explaining to you why your actions are racist.  I didn’t just call you a name, I explained why your actions are racist.  I also answered all of your questions.
> 
> Why can’t I call your actions racist if I explain why?  How can we progress if I can’t raise issues?
> 
> ...


We can't progress but you refuse to acknowledge the elephant in the room... blacks refusing to look in the mirror and be held accountable.

The only "racist" issues you're ever will to address are pointing the finger at everyone else.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We can't progress but you refuse to acknowledge the elephant in the room... blacks refusing to look in the mirror and be held accountable.
> 
> The only "racist" issues you're ever will to address are pointing the finger at everyone else.


I invite you to answer my questions with specificity too.  Also, your analysis is weak and very ethnocentric.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I invite you to answer my questions with specificity too.  Also, your analysis is weak and very ethnocentric.


Really?  I ask you to name innocent blacks killed by police and you run.  I ask you to give me 3 examples of how black people are denied opportunity and you give me some bullshit deflection.

You don't have any specifics because you're full of shit.  If you have specific questions, let's hear them.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 12, 2020)

One example of how black people are denied opportunity is via hiring discrimination. 


			Redirect Notice
		


Outlaw, according to this study, you have lots of company in thinking there is less racism than there actually is. I wonder if you’re open to the possibility that your perspective might be incomplete. 





						SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
					

Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




					journals.sagepub.com


----------



## met61 (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe the problem with your understanding is that you are framing the issue wrong.  The issue is not success or lack there of.  The issue is the lack of equal opportunity.
> 
> Got it hard charger?  Let’s isolate the issue and debate.  I will destroy you like those that preceded you because I have the truth on my side.


Am I to understand this is your idea of equal opportunity?









						University agrees that black students should be graded differently | Free West Media
					

Students at the University of Washington are demanding that black students should not face difficult exams and time constraints because they are too “busy fighting for [their] rights to sit down and study”.




					freewestmedia.com


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 12, 2020)

met61 said:


> Am I to understand this is your idea of equal opportunity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get an equal part of this deal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Again the issue is not success.  All communities have success stories and failures.  The issue is now and has always been the lack of equal opportunity.


Has it improved in 400, 300, 200, 100, 50, 25 or 12 years?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I am not name calling.  I am politely explaining to you why your actions are racist.  I didn’t just call you a name, I explained why your actions are racist.  I also answered all of your questions.
> 
> Why can’t I call your actions racist if I explain why?  How can we progress if I can’t raise issues?
> 
> ...


You sound pretty intelligent and successful for one who was so oppressed.
How did you do it with whitey holding you back?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> One example of how black people are denied opportunity is via hiring discrimination.
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> ...


The link is to a relatively useless hbr summary, but the hbr summary has a link to the real study.  Worth reading if you are curious about the topic and like stats.

The analysis claims a relatively consistent level of discrimination against blacks, but a declining level against latinos.   overall levels were in the range of 30%.  (A resume with a white sounding name might get 30% more callbacks than a resume with a stereotypically black sounding name.  No examples were given of what exactly they mean by that.)

The study also notes a publication bias.  Studies which show less discrimination were less likely to be published than studies which show more discrimination.   Not surprising, given the reaction to the WSJ quote of the MSU crime study.  (authors withdrew a study because the WSJ quoted it.)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> One example of how black people are denied opportunity is via hiring discrimination.
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> ...


Has it occurred to you that maybe more black people aren't qualified for the jobs?  How about the fact that, in the real world I live in, you can't fire a black person without getting your corporate legal team involved because you're going to get sued?  Let's take a hard look at that.  

I do know that the bar is lowered for minorities in college admissions.  I do know many companies are bullied into hiring minorities.  I do know the NFL requires teams to interview black coaches even though 65% of the players are black.  I do know LeBron James calls NBA brass "white plantation owners" when 75% of the players are black and a good portion of them can't form a single sentence correctly.

Let's be honest... if you can't compete, you can't compete.  Maybe it's time to stop blaming everyone else.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Has it occurred to you that maybe more black people aren't qualified for the jobs?  How about the fact that, in the real world I live in, you can't fire a black person without getting your corporate legal team involved because you're going to get sued?  Let's take a hard look at that.
> 
> I do know that the bar is lowered for minorities in college admissions.  I do know many companies are bullied into hiring minorities.  I do know the NFL requires teams to interview black coaches even though 65% of the players are black.  I do know LeBron James calls NBA brass "white plantation owners" when 75% of the players are black and a good portion of them can't form a single sentence correctly.
> 
> Let's be honest... if you can't compete, you can't compete.  Maybe it's time to stop blaming everyone else.


You should actually read the study!


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> You should actually read the study!


Even if he reads the study, I seriously doubt he  could comprehend.  I read similar studies over 25 years ago in undergrad.  The information is out there for those that want to know.  

There’s lots of willful ignorance and ethnocentrism by those that know they couldn’t compete in a meritocracy.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Has it occurred to you that maybe more black people aren't qualified for the jobs?  How about the fact that, in the real world I live in, you can't fire a black person without getting your corporate legal team involved because you're going to get sued?  Let's take a hard look at that.
> 
> I do know that the bar is lowered for minorities in college admissions.  I do know many companies are bullied into hiring minorities.  I do know the NFL requires teams to interview black coaches even though 65% of the players are black.  I do know LeBron James calls NBA brass "white plantation owners" when 75% of the players are black and a good portion of them can't form a single sentence correctly.
> 
> Let's be honest... if you can't compete, you can't compete.  Maybe it's time to stop blaming everyone else.


The study is hard reading, but worth it.

It tries to analyze years of in-field hiring studies. 

One type sends out resumes.  Some of the resumes have stereotypically white sounding names, the other has stereotypically black or latino sounding names.  If done right, that is the only difference in the resumes. 

Then they wait and see which group gets more responses.

They give a scatter plot, which shows that you tend to get about 13 responses to the white-sounding resumes for each 10 responses to the black sounding resumes.

So, not impossible for a black man seeking work, but not exactly equal either. 

The other type of study does the same thing, but with actors.  They seem to get about the same results.  13 positive results for white actors for each 10 positive results for black actors.

Both types of studies have flaws, but the consistency makes it worth some thought. 

It helps explain why the one black family at my middle school was smart to name their son "Eddie".  Made his life a little easier than if they had named him "Rashaan".  Shouldn't be that way, but it is.


----------



## met61 (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Even if he reads the study, I seriously doubt he  could comprehend.  I read similar studies over 25 years ago in undergrad.  The information is out there for those that want to know.
> 
> There’s lots of willful ignorance and ethnocentrism by those that know they couldn’t compete in a meritocracy.


Speaking of willful ignorance - for someone with much to say, you sure side-stepped the below fact.

Allow me:
So,  "by those that know they couldn’t compete in a meritocracy." you meant this?









						University agrees that black students should be graded differently | Free West Media
					

Students at the University of Washington are demanding that black students should not face difficult exams and time constraints because they are too “busy fighting for [their] rights to sit down and study”.




					freewestmedia.com


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Even if he reads the study, I seriously doubt he  could comprehend.  I read similar studies over 25 years ago in undergrad.  The information is out there for those that want to know.
> 
> There’s lots of willful ignorance and ethnocentrism by those that know they couldn’t compete in a meritocracy.


Assuming that he thinks he couldn’t compete as the reason for holding a different perspective is just as willfully ignorant.


----------



## met61 (Jul 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The study is hard reading, but worth it.
> 
> It tries to analyze years of in-field hiring studies.
> 
> ...


Or change their family name to Tanaka and name him Fujita. Or maybe for starters, study how a high percentage of Asians raise their kids in two parent households with an emphasis on education. Best to focus on why vs. why not.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Even if he reads the study, I seriously doubt he  could comprehend.  I read similar studies over 25 years ago in undergrad.  The information is out there for those that want to know.
> 
> There’s lots of willful ignorance and ethnocentrism by those that know they couldn’t compete in a meritocracy.


Did you also read the studies regarding being raised in single parent households, usually without a Father? Those studies have been around at least 25 years.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 13, 2020)

met61 said:


> Or change their family name to Tanaka and name him Fujita. Or maybe for starters, study how a high percentage of Asians raise their kids in two parent households with an emphasis on education. Best to focus on why vs. why not.


That would have been a bad choice when and where I grew up.  A black boy named Fujita Tanaka would have been bullied without mercy in an all white town in the 1970s.

Eddie’s family was a two parent family focused on education.  The dad was a doctor, and the mom stayed at home to focus on the kids.  Both of them did just fine.  Which kind of proves your point. 

Eddie’s family also had the resources to find a real estate agent who was willing to find them a house in the good school district.  Which kind of proves Dre’s point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The study is hard reading, but worth it.
> 
> It tries to analyze years of in-field hiring studies.
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be that way, I agree, but it is... and then we have to ask ourselves WHY that is.  Most aren't willing to have that conversation.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> You should actually read the study!


I don't need to read it.  I know that it happens.  My point is WHY it happens.  You willing to have that conversation?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Even if he reads the study, I seriously doubt he  could comprehend.  I read similar studies over 25 years ago in undergrad.  The information is out there for those that want to know.
> 
> There’s lots of willful ignorance and ethnocentrism by those that know they couldn’t compete in a meritocracy.


It happens, Dre, because of how people behave.  I've worked in the private sector... where you used to be able to fire anybody for cause.  Now?  Not so much.  Firing minorities is an arduous task... ask anybody in Human Resources.  

Instead of talking about the fact that it happens... how about you ask WHY it happens?  You willing to be that honest?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Did you also read the studies regarding being raised in single parent households, usually without a Father? Those studies have been around at least 25 years.


Not to mention the academic underachievement.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Assuming that he thinks he couldn’t compete as the reason for holding a different perspective is just as willfully ignorant.


I use deductive reasoning and placed myself in his shoes to come my conclusion.  His obsession with all things black presents as fear to me.  This dude knows more about current events in the black community than I do and I’m black and live in a black community.  I cannot even debate this guy half of the time because I am not familiar with the facts.  When he talks about King James and the NBA, or NFL the guy appears threatened by something.  
So @The Outlaw what is the root of your fear of black people?  I respectfully submit all of your comments regarding blacks as my proof of your fear.  I apologize for assuming your fear is based on an inability to compete.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It happens, Dre, because of how people behave.  I've worked in the private sector... where you used to be able to fire anybody for cause.  Now?  Not so much.  Firing minorities is an arduous task... ask anybody in Human Resources.
> 
> Instead of talking about the fact that it happens... how about you ask WHY it happens?  You willing to be that honest?


What did the study say?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I use deductive reasoning and placed myself in his shoes to come my conclusion.  His obsession with all things black presents as fear to me.  This dude knows more about current events in the black community than I do and I’m black and live in a black community.  I cannot even debate this guy half of the time because I am not familiar with the facts.  When he talks about King James and the NBA, or NFL the guy appears threatened by something.
> So @The Outlaw what is the root of your fear of black people?  I respectfully submit all of your comments regarding blacks as my proof of your fear.  I apologize for assuming your fear is based on an inability to compete.


Yeah, I know more because I research it and you don't.  I've researched the cases of dead black criminals that died because they were too stupid to comply with police.  I've read multiple articles.  I've watched multiple videos.  Like most black people, you determine guilt and innocence by skin color.  And if you don't follow the narrative, you're labeled an Uncle Tom.  I guess loyalty is more important than thinking for oneself.    

Maybe you'd appear more intelligent on the subject if you educated yourself rather than using "deductive reasoning" based on your skin pigment?  As much crying as you do about police brutality and oppression, you sure don't know a Hell of a lot when asked for evidence.  

Black folks are good at sports and crime.  Not much else.  Neither of which I'm forced to compete with.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What did the study say?


I didn't read the study.  I don't need to.  I don't doubt that companies hire fewer black people.  The question is whether or not you're willing to ask yourself WHY that is.  WHY black culture isn't as admired as YOU think it is.  WHY black people are profiled.  WHY, out of ALL the races in this country, only black people have a problem with police.

I don't get the sense you're willing to be that honest with yourself.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't need to read it.  I know that it happens.  My point is WHY it happens.  You willing to have that conversation?


With you? That would be a big fat waste of my time. I’ll pass, thanks


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> With you? That would be a big fat waste of my time. I’ll pass, thanks


That's what I thought.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That would have been a bad choice when and where I grew up.  A black boy named Fujita Tanaka would have been bullied without mercy in an all white town in the 1970s.
> 
> Eddie’s family was a two parent family focused on education.  The dad was a doctor, and the mom stayed at home to focus on the kids.  Both of them did just fine.  Which kind of proves your point.
> 
> Eddie’s family also had the resources to find a real estate agent who was willing to find them a house in the good school district.  Which kind of proves Dre’s point.


About 25 years ago I took a Sociology class on the destruction of the black family and the class highlighted a couple of issues.

As a form of oppression blacks are the only group where women are the breadwinners and the backbone of our community.  I remember the studies reflecting that black women attained education at a much higher rate than black men.  Black women also received employment at a much higher rate than men. The class pointed out black men usually leave their families out of an inability to provide and low self esteem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> About 25 years ago I took a Sociology class on the destruction of the black family and the class highlighted a couple of issues.
> 
> As a form of oppression blacks are the only group where women are the breadwinners and the backbone of our community.  I remember the studies reflecting that black women attained education at a much higher rate than black men.  Black women also received employment at a much higher rate than men. The class pointed out black men usually leave their families out of an inability to provide and low self esteem.


Oppression?  Which form is that?  Self oppression?  Or can we blame someone else?  Trump... white cops... plantation owners... John Wayne?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah, I know more because I research it and you don't.  I've researched the cases of dead black criminals that died because they were too stupid to comply with police.  I've read multiple articles.  I've watched multiple videos.  Like most black people, you determine guilt and innocence by skin color.  And if you don't follow the narrative, you're labeled an Uncle Tom.  I guess loyalty is more important than thinking for oneself.
> 
> Maybe you'd appear more intelligent on the subject if you educated yourself rather than using "deductive reasoning" based on your skin pigment?  As much crying as you do about police brutality and oppression, you sure don't know a Hell of a lot when asked for evidence.
> 
> Black folks are good at sports and crime.  Not much else.  Neither of which I'm forced to compete with.


So what is the source of your fear?  It’s okay... I want to make this a “safe space” for you.  You can talk to your pal Dre!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So what is the source of your fear?  It’s okay... I want to make this a “safe space” for you.  You can talk to your pal Dre!


My fear is that stupid people, and uninformed people like yourself, THINK they know something.  They don't... and you don't... but let's go paint some graffiti on the street so the hoodrats think they're being heard and have some power.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My fear is that stupid people, and uninformed people like yourself, THINK they know something.  They don't... and you don't... but let's go paint some graffiti on the street so the hoodrats think they're being heard and have some power.


Do you believe any form of discrimination exist?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Do you believe any form of discrimination exist?


Sure.  It exists... prejudice exists... racism exists... and they always will.  The question is, why?


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sure.  It exists... prejudice exists... racism exists... and they always will.  The question is, why?


If you know, I’d love to hear why.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> If you know, I’d love to hear why.


My personal opinion... behavior.  Why do you think COPS was taken off the air?  Why do you think cities will no longer publish mugshots with arrests?  Why do you think it's so hard to fire minorities these days?  Why do you think Jesse Jackson said the following:


----------



## dad4 (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah, I know more because I research it and you don't.  I've researched the cases of dead black criminals that died because they were too stupid to comply with police.  I've read multiple articles.  I've watched multiple videos.  Like most black people, you determine guilt and innocence by skin color.  And if you don't follow the narrative, you're labeled an Uncle Tom.  I guess loyalty is more important than thinking for oneself.
> 
> Maybe you'd appear more intelligent on the subject if you educated yourself rather than using "deductive reasoning" based on your skin pigment?  As much crying as you do about police brutality and oppression, you sure don't know a Hell of a lot when asked for evidence.
> 
> Black folks are good at sports and crime.  Not much else.  Neither of which I'm forced to compete with.


MSU study actually showed that deaths in police custody pretty much track violent crime rates, regardless of race.

So, black criminals are just about as likely as white criminals to be killed by law enforcement.  No more, no less.

In other words, deaths in police custody isn‘t a race thing.  So you don’t need to specify whether the criminal was black, white, or cheeto-orange.  It’s the same story all around.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My personal opinion... behavior.  Why do you think COPS was taken off the air?  Why do you think cities will no longer publish mugshots with arrests?  Why do you think it's so hard to fire minorities these days?  Why do you think Jesse Jackson said the following:
> 
> View attachment 8124


I wonder if @Soccerfan2 has access to the Sociological studies that shows racism, discrimination etc. is tied to fear of competition over scarce resources?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I wonder if @Soccerfan2 has access to the Sociological studies that shows racism, discrimination etc. is tied to fear of competition over scarce resources?


Anytime the researcher presumes to psychoanalyze an entire group of people and tell me their motivation, the presumption tells me more than the study.

This is one of the reasons sociology remains the softest of the soft sciences.  That, and the blatant anti-conservative bias in their hiring, publication, and promotion practices.  The anti-black bias in soccerfan’s data was about 13/10.   The anti-conservative bias in tenured sociology positions rates close to 20/1 on the same scale.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Anytime the researcher presumes to psychoanalyze an entire group of people and tell me their motivation, the presumption tells me more than the study.
> 
> This is one of the reasons sociology remains the softest of the soft sciences.  That, and the blatant anti-conservative bias in their hiring, publication, and promotion practices.  The anti-black bias in soccerfan’s data was about 13/10.   The anti-conservative bias in tenured sociology positions rates close to 20/1 on the same scale.


And your politically biased ethnocentric view is dispositive on the issue?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I wonder if @Soccerfan2 has access to the Sociological studies that shows racism, discrimination etc. is tied to fear of competition over scarce resources?


Speaking of fear, Dre... why have black people done nothing to stop being whitey's bitch for 4 centuries?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> And your politically biased ethnocentric view is dispositive on the issue?


Nope.  Just talking numbers.  If a 13:10 hiring difference is proof of bias, then a 20:1 hiring difference is also proof of bias.  

You can’t have that one both ways.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Nope.  Just talking numbers.  If a 13:10 hiring difference is proof of bias, then a 20:1 hiring difference is also proof of bias.
> 
> You can’t have that one both ways.


Maybe they hired the best people.  And numbers and stats can be manipulated too. 
Kinda makes me wonder about the political slant of the source of your information. 

For societal issues, I believe Sociologist are the subject matter experts.  Please correct me if I am wrong.  I would prefer to look at the data instead of giving my personal opinion.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Speaking of fear, Dre... why have black people done nothing to stop being whitey's bitch for 4 centuries?


You mad?  Need a hug?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Maybe they hired the best people.


Is that you or outlaw talking?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You mad?  Need a hug?


Man... you run from everything.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 13, 2020)

dad4 said:


> This is one of the reasons sociology remains the softest of the soft sciences.


That might be the understatement of the year. Rigorous is not a word that comes to mind when I think of that department.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That might be the understatement of the year. Rigorous is not a word that comes to mind when I think of that department.


Horrible issue sporting pal.  This issue is NOT if you think Sociology is a “rigorous” major.  Rather, the issue is whether Sociological studies count as expert opinions on societal issues and they do pal.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That would have been a bad choice when and where I grew up.  A black boy named Fujita Tanaka would have been bullied without mercy in an all white town in the 1970s.
> 
> Eddie’s family was a two parent family focused on education.  The dad was a doctor, and the mom stayed at home to focus on the kids.  Both of them did just fine.  Which kind of proves your point.
> 
> Eddie’s family also had the resources to find a real estate agent who was willing to find them a house in the good school district.  Which kind of proves Dre’s point.


Not so fast, I'd say Eddie's family having the resources to live in the good school district is a product of my point...a generational cycle of sorts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> MSU study actually showed that deaths in police custody pretty much track violent crime rates, regardless of race.
> 
> So, black criminals are just about as likely as white criminals to be killed by law enforcement.  No more, no less.
> 
> In other words, deaths in police custody isn‘t a race thing.  So you don’t need to specify whether the criminal was black, white, or cheeto-orange.  It’s the same story all around.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 14, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Not so fast, I'd say Eddie's family having the resources to live in the good school district is a product of my point...a generational cycle of sorts.


Totally agree with you that family is a virtuous cycle.  Conversely, family abandonment is a vicious cycle. 

The part that proved Dre's point is that Eddie's family _needed_ extra money and connections to get into the district.   Poor white families got in district by renting in the trailer park.  Poor black families didn't get in at all.  (Early 1970s)


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Totally agree with you that family is a virtuous cycle.  Conversely, family abandonment is a vicious cycle.
> 
> The part that proved Dre's point is that Eddie's family _needed_ extra money and connections to get into the district.   Poor white families got in district by renting in the trailer park.  Poor black families didn't get in at all.  (Early 1970s)


Okay, it's your story. Just a couple clarifications: By "extra money" do you mean afford or they were charged above market value? Also, what type of "connections"? And if this  is your earlier mention of a realtor willing to work with them, did you directly know or have first hand knowledge of a realtor(s) who would not work with minorities?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 15, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Okay, it's your story. Just a couple clarifications: By "extra money" do you mean afford or they were charged above market value? Also, what type of "connections"? And if this  is your earlier mention of a realtor willing to work with them, did you directly know or have first hand knowledge of a realtor(s) who would not work with minorities?


 I think the difficulty was more that most realtors in my area would work with minorities, but would show them houses in minority areas.  

Unfortunately, any first hand knowledge would be filtered through the brain of an 8 year old listening to his parents and older brother, so a good part of the story is lost by now.  Like I said, early 1970s.  Things were different then.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 15, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Okay, it's your story. Just a couple clarifications: By "extra money" do you mean afford or they were charged above market value? Also, what type of "connections"? And if this  is your earlier mention of a realtor willing to work with them, did you directly know or have first hand knowledge of a realtor(s) who would not work with minorities?


This was the early 70’s so many places were trying to implement Brown and integrate against resistance.  Look at the history of integration.  This isn’t a controversial statement.

I began school in S. Florida in a very conservative area in the 80’s and there was and I believe still is mandatory bussing because of the issues @dad4 is talking about.


----------



## met61 (Jul 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Totally agree with you that family is a virtuous cycle.  Conversely, family abandonment is a vicious cycle.
> 
> The part that proved Dre's point is that Eddie's family _needed_ extra money and connections to get into the district.   Poor white families got in district by renting in the trailer park.  Poor black families didn't get in at all.  (Early 1970s)


It's 2020. Nuclear Family still relevant, extra money and connections is not.


----------



## MacDre (Jul 15, 2020)

met61 said:


> It's 2020. Nuclear Family still relevant, extra money and connections is not.


Is this your personal opinion or do you have objective data to support your conclusion?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm happy to buy you a 1-way ticket back to Wakanda since it's so tough for you to be equal here.


You're the one struggling with getting back to equal...that's why you're fighting so hard against non-whites


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> You're the one struggling with getting back to equal...that's why you're fighting so hard against non-whites


No, I'm actually fighting stupidity.  If black people are too stupid to know that they kill each other 10 times more often than a cop kills their black criminals resisting arrest, I feel compelled to educate them.  Lack of education was the primary problem this happened in the first place.


----------

